# Breaking Bad S05 E10 "Buried"



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Love the dude laying on the money...

That's all I got for now..


----------



## jasrub (May 9, 2008)

So, does Jesse flip?


----------



## ngsmith (Jan 18, 2002)

Love the lottery ticket.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The guys laying on the money was great, especially when the one said "I killed 10 men in a 2 minute window...just saying". 

I was thinking when Walt was out digging that hole - where is Jesse, he should have Jesse beside him making wise cracks and tossing the water out and saying "Yo beetch". 

Glad that Skyler didn't rat him out to Hank. Maybe the Lambert thing is the whole family leaving town together. Though Lambert would seem a pretty obvious name to go with.

Todd! Todd leading Lydia thru the strewn bodies and seeming so gentle about it. Reminded me of his character in FNL for a moment.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Liked that it was Marie trying to steal Holly that pushed Skyler into deciding to stick with Walt. She was gettable, but both Hank and Marie really blew it.

For some reason the Scottish lady (who ships meth to the Czech Republic) cracks me up. She's so fastidious and nervous and high-strung. And well-dressed. And brutal. And when they take the hood off, the first thing she does is check her hair; only then does she look to see where she is. 


betts4 said:


> The guys laying on the money was great, especially when the one said "I killed 10 men in a 2 minute window...just saying".


HE killed 10 people. Referring to Walt, explaining why they shouldn't steal the money.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sgsmith said:


> Love the lottery ticket.


That was brillant.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

scottjf8 said:


> Love the dude laying on the money...
> 
> That's all I got for now..


"Channeling Scrooge McDuck"
Loved it.

I thought Skyler was going to slug Marie when she was trying to walk out with the kid.

Jesse has gone catatonic, it will be interesting to see how he reacts to whatever Hank says to "rev him up."

Walt did a whole lot of digging to bury that money, but it why did he sit them on end instead of leaving them on their sides. They would be buried further beneath the surface if he laid them down.

It wa hard to gauge Skylar's reaction to hearing about the cancer being back.

So much to process.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> For some reason the Scottish lady (who ships meth to the Czech Republic) cracks me up. She's so fastidious and nervous and high-strung. And well-dressed. And brutal. A*nd when they take the hood off, the first thing she does is check her hair;* only then does she look to see where she is.


I thought the same thing - why was she worrying about her hair?

Also loved the Christian Louboutin shoes she had on.



> HE killed 10 people. Referring to Walt, explaining why they shouldn't steal the money.


I missed the HE. thanks. Does make more sense as to why they didn't just take off with the money.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ~
> 
> For some reason the *Scottish lady *(who ships meth to the Czech Republic) cracks me up. She's so fastidious and nervous and high-strung. And well-dressed. And brutal. And when they take the hood off, the first thing she does is check her hair; only then does she look to see where she is.
> 
> ~


Huh? Where do you get that she is Scottish?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

isn't it episode 10 if last week was episode 9?


Anywho....




YEAH!!


Skyler gets ***** slapped! And Landry is a serious stone cold killer!!

This is shaping up real nice. Hank confronts Skyler. Marie confronts Skyler. And Jesse is in custody and they know about the money he was tossing around. Oh, and the Louboutin shoes must be sending photoshopgrl over the edge!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Huh? Where do you get that she is Scottish?


From that's where she was born and raised (I finally remembered her name, Laura Fraser; still can't remember the character name; I suck at that kind of stuff, unfortunately). This is the first time I've seen her without her accent.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

So who dug a hole better, Breaking Bad or Under the Dome?

Greg


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Lydia can die anytime now and I'd be pleased. She is a survivor though so I can see her making it to the finale.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

So. F'in. Good. 

That's all I have.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Not such a great episode IMHO. Still cool but too much Skylar and not enough Jessie, even Sol was stressed. I miss the free riding Jessie of old. 

I Really didn't like ending at that exact point. Seemed kind of cheesy.

On Talking Dead Anna Gunn said that "Skylar is so smart, equal to Walt" That was her reasoning on her creating a scene in the diner to get away. Wishful thinking maybe.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> From that's where she was born and raised (I finally remembered her name, Laura Fraser; still can't remember the character name; I suck at that kind of stuff, unfortunately). This is the first time I've seen her without her accent.


The character is Lydia.

tk


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

MegaHertz67 said:


> Walt did a whole lot of digging to bury that money, but it why did he sit them on end instead of leaving them on their sides. They would be buried further beneath the surface if he laid them down. .


If he dug the same volume of dirt they'd be the same distance from the top; the hole would be longer but not as deep.

Digging a hole the same depth but large enough to lay them sideways would require significantly more digging.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Oh, and the Louboutin shoes must be sending photoshopgrl over the edge!!


:up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pendragn said:


> The character is Lydia.


To me, she'll always be the Scottish lady. 

But thank you.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

AccidenT said:


> If he dug the same volume of dirt they'd be the same distance from the top; the hole would be longer but not as deep.
> 
> Digging a hole the same depth but large enough to lay them sideways would require significantly more digging.


when he dropped the first one in, it rolled in sideways and looked like there was about 2 feet of dirt needed to cover. When he stood it up, it looked like it would joy be 1 foot below the surface. It just seemed shallow to me.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

betts4 said:


> I missed the HE. thanks. Does make more sense as to why they didn't just take off with the money.


"Guy hit ten guys in jail.."

Just sayin'.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To me, she'll always be the Scottish lady.


To Mike she was Banjo Eyes.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Well we got surpized. Lydia didn't get muscle from the Czechs. She used Todd and Uncle Jack.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I was waiting for him to show up again. Wasn't in the first episode, but name still in opening credits.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Skyler gets ***** slapped! And Landry is a serious stone cold killer!!


[Coach Taylor]You mean Lance?[/Coach Taylor]


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> isn't it episode 10 if last week was episode 9?


Yah, I messed it up. I emailed mods.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Did anyone else pause the show to plug the coordinates where he buried the money into Google maps? The location was Albuquerque Studios. Must be related to the production of the show.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

DeDondeEs said:


> Did anyone else pause the show to plug the coordinates into Google maps? The location was Albuquerque Studios. Must be related to the production of the show.


Yeah, I looked that up put of curiosity


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Liked that it was Marie trying to steal Holly that pushed Skyler into deciding to stick with Walt. She was gettable, but both Hank and Marie really blew it.


I agree that Hank and Marie handled that about as badly as possible, but I'm not sure that Skylar was "gettable". I think she is too guilty and afraid. Even if she does not care about Walt, she knows she is dirty herself. Besides all the money laundering and the dirty accounting with what's his name (the guy she had an affair with), she is also involved in his murder (or perhaps manslaughter).

Maybe she was "gettable" if Hank had offered to arrange a deal to pardon her for all her crimes in exchange for her testimony. But I'm not even sure if that would work, since I don't think she wants to admit all the things she has done, even if it would just be to get them pardoned.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Anna Gunn and Aaron Paul were guests on talking bad tonight. Some good and funny stuff. Lots of "Yeah bi*ch" talk.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

john4200 said:


> Besides all the money laundering and the dirty accounting with what's his name (the guy she had an affair with), she is also involved in his murder (or perhaps manslaughter).
> .


Ted Beneke? He didn't die, he was in the hospital in the season 5 opener


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> Ted Beneke? He didn't die, he was in the hospital in the season 5 opener


Didn't Ted get like $600,000 way back when that was a lot of money?


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

so when the detectives left Jesse alone with Hank, did they leave the camera on ? 

if they did, is Hank going to notice ? 

or are the detectives going to get this all on film and blow this case wide open ?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

kaszeta said:


> Ted Beneke? He didn't die, he was in the hospital in the season 5 opener


Right, I forgot about that. Well, whatever crime you call what she did to him. Threatened him and scared him so bad he crippled himself.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Liked that it was Marie trying to steal Holly that pushed Skyler into deciding to stick with Walt. She was gettable, but both Hank and Marie really blew it.
> 
> For some reason the Scottish lady (who ships meth to the Czech Republic) cracks me up. * She's so fastidious and nervous and high-strung. And well-dressed. And brutal.* And when they take the hood off, the first thing she does is check her hair; only then does she look to see where she is.
> 
> *HE killed 10 people. Referring to Walt, explaining why they shouldn't steal the money.*


Lydia is super brutal, and yet none of the equally brutal people she chooses to associate/deal with take her seriously ... at their own peril.

And Saul's guys gave each other a relieved look when Walt did the quick check of the barrels of cash and said "Close enough!". That makes me think that they kept some of it for themselves.

... Just sayin' ...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I loved the scene between Skyler and Marie in the bedroom ... Marie got all her info from Skyler without so much as a word out of her! Just after Skyler finally apologized did Marie explode.

Anna Gunn's performance was Emmy worthy, IMHO.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Emmy worthy? Really? I could had done without almost all of it.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm surprised Skylar didn't bring up spousal privilege to Hank. That was the reason she gave earlier in the series for not divorcing Walt. She's too smart to have forgotten.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

He had to bury the money barrels on their end so it would be easier to open them and get money out occasionally. Otherwise it would have been significantly harder to open them on their side and would need to be fully dug out each time they wanted money.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

DancnDude said:


> He had to bury the money barrels on their end so it would be easier to open them and get money out occasionally. Otherwise it would have been significantly harder to open them on their side and would need to be fully dug out each time they wanted money.


I think when/if Walt returns to the coordinates it will be to collect all the barrels, not to pick up some Vegas cash.

Walt had to remove a certain volume of earth to accommodate the barrels no matter how they were oriented. Beyond that he wanted to do as little digging as necessary. On end, bunched together provides the smallest area to cover and so the fewest cubic feet to unearth.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I thought the same thing - why was she worrying about her hair?


If you are a 'hair and makeup' kind of girl it is just natural instinct for your hand to go there.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

DeDondeEs said:


> Did anyone else pause the show to plug the coordinates where he buried the money into Google maps? The location was Albuquerque Studios. Must be related to the production of the show.


I didn't check it, but I did pause and say "I wonder how many people have already checked out the co-ordinates".

Being the studios makes sense because you KNOW people would be going out and looking for the money! Gilligan would need to have some kind of 'pot of gold' at the location!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

getreal said:


> And Saul's guys gave each other a relieved look when Walt did the quick check of the barrels of cash and said "Close enough!". That makes me think that they kept some of it for themselves.
> 
> ... Just sayin' ...


Saw that, but imagined the big guy thinking, '"Mexico, baby...!"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> I agree that Hank and Marie handled that about as badly as possible, but I'm not sure that Skylar was "gettable". I think she is too guilty and afraid. Even if she does not care about Walt, she knows she is dirty herself. Besides all the money laundering and the dirty accounting with what's his name (the guy she had an affair with), she is also involved in his murder (or perhaps manslaughter).
> 
> Maybe she was "gettable" if Hank had offered to arrange a deal to pardon her for all her crimes in exchange for her testimony. But I'm not even sure if that would work, since I don't think she wants to admit all the things she has done, even if it would just be to get them pardoned.


I think she was extremely gettable when she went to meet Hank...and he botched it by pushing her to give a statement then and there, and told her not to get a lawyer (which anybody who has ever watched Law & Order knows is a REALLY BAD IDEA). I'm not sure what she was hoping for out of that meeting, or if she even knew herself, but whatever it was didn't happen. And then when Marie tried to kidnap Holly, that pushed from being in the middle to being firmly on Walt's side...whatever that will turn out to mean.


getreal said:


> And Saul's guys gave each other a relieved look when Walt did the quick check of the barrels of cash and said "Close enough!". That makes me think that they kept some of it for themselves.


Heh. I was half-expecting Saul to ask them how much they skimmed (and demand a cut), but the way they handled it was good enough...Walt expected them to take something for themselves, but didn't mind if it wasn't enough to affect him and if it kept people who could destroy his family's future happy.

And I suspect the Saul conversation happened anyway, off-camera. Because Saul's too smart not to ask, since it would be his head on the line as well if Walt were pissed.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

I want to know what Jesse's under arrest for, exactly; if he is, why Saul Goodman isn't there ALREADY; and if he isn't, why he hasn't walked out the door.

I hope the answer isn't "dramatic license."


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I am tempted to do the math on the volume of money we saw at the storage unit - and then compare to the volume likely held by the 6 drums in the van.

To me, there were not enough drums...I was kind of expecting to see another van. The money in the storage unit was very efficiently stacked, while much less efficiently shuffled in those drums.

Maybe Saul's lackeys skimmed off much more than we expect?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I was a bit let down on this one compared to last week's.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> I was a bit let down on this one compared to last week's.


I saw this week much more as "setting the table" than moving the story. Very effective IMO.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Marco said:


> I want to know what Jesse's under arrest for, exactly; if he is, why Saul Goodman isn't there ALREADY; and if he isn't, why he hasn't walked out the door.
> 
> I hope the answer isn't "dramatic license."


Jesse is clearly not in a rational head-space.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Pretty good episode for me. 

That said, Walt digging that ~4000 lb of dirt hole by himself, even if it took all day, requires more than a little suspension of disbelief. As someone who has actually dug ditches in the Southwest desert, that's probably an order of magnitude more dirt than Walt could dig without passing out... before he had chemo. Oh well.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Here's a random setting thing that I saw, knowing my obscure ABQ landmarks...

The diner scene with Hank and Skyler was filmed at Loyola's, an old-school Coffee Shop style diner on Central Ave (they've filmed there several times). In one scene from Hank's perspective looking over Skyler's shoulder, you can see the Crossroads Motel (the place Hank called the "Crystal Palace", and in several Season 1 + 2 episodes) in the background. That was a deliberate addition, since you can't actually see the Crossroads from Loyola's. They are both on Central, but about 2 miles apart.

So it was a nice way when they were editing to show other places in ABQ that they've used.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

kaszeta said:


> Pretty good episode for me.
> 
> That said, Walt digging that ~4000 lb of dirt hole by himself, even if it took all day, requires more than a little suspension of disbelief. As someone who has actually dug ditches in the Southwest Southwest, that's probably an order of magnitude more dirt than Walt could dig without passing out... before he had chemo. Oh well.


Well, he did sweat a lot and he did pass out when he got home. 

The GPS dealie was a good idea, smashing it after memorizing the numbers was an even better one but the lottery tickets was an awesome Mr. White idea.

Skylar and Marie. What a great scene.

An interesting play on siblings and both supporting their husbands rather true family. Well, maybe that isn't a fair way to say it, but my thought was that Skylar stuck with Walt instead of caving and going with Marie. We have seen that a few times when she could have talked to Hank and chose not to. This one being the most significant. I think it also changed how Walt viewed her, when she talked to him in the bathroom.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Marco said:


> I want to know what Jesse's under arrest for, exactly; if he is, why Saul Goodman isn't there ALREADY; and if he isn't, why he hasn't walked out the door.
> 
> I hope the answer isn't "dramatic license."


if he doesn't want the money what makes you think he wants a lawyer

if he wanted to be free he could have just given half the money away and moved to the Bahamas with the rest

it's blood money 
and he knows he has blood on his hands 
unlike Walt, Jesse actually has a conscience, he's haunted by his actions 
(this being said, he doesn't want to go to jail and sit in a cell alone with his conscience for the next 10-20 years either) 
but he doesn't want to be associated with Saul, Walt or the money anymore

and hasn't it been established in every crime drama that the police can hold you for 24 hours without charging you ?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

markp99 said:


> I am tempted to do the math on the volume of money we saw at the storage unit - and then compare to the volume likely held by the 6 drums in the van.
> 
> To me, there were not enough drums...I was kind of expecting to see another van. The money in the storage unit was very efficiently stacked, while much less efficiently shuffled in those drums.


I thought the same thing right away, but when the rerun started after Talking Bad, one can easily visualize 6 55 gallon drums in about the same footprint as the square stack of cash, but the stack was only up to about mid-thigh level, while the barrels are much higher, which can accommodate for the neat stack versus randomly thrown into the barrels. I'm sure they all skimmed something off the top, but really, not enough to "matter".

Also, Walt would have needed a lot more time, water, and food, to be out there that long digging that hole. The entire time, I suspected he was just uncovering an existing container or pit pre-dug for this (or some other) purpose.

Why not move the money just to a different storage locker in some other podunk town outside of ABQ that nobody else knows about?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hank said:


> The entire time, I suspected he was just uncovering an existing container or pit pre-dug for this (or some other) purpose.


I actually thought he might be taking it to the hole they dug for the train robbery. I just couldn't remember if they pulled the big container that used to hold water out of the hole.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Great subtext found on Reddit:










See No evil, hear no evil, speak no evil


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Maybe she was "gettable" if Hank had offered to arrange a deal to pardon her for all her crimes in exchange for her testimony. But I'm not even sure if that would work, since I don't think she wants to admit all the things she has done, even if it would just be to get them pardoned.


I'm pretty sure only the DA can grant that kind of deal, not Hank or the DEA, and only than it would have to be a full-blown investigation and Walt would already be in custody. Hank admitted in this episode the second he goes in there, his carreer is over, so he's going rouge until he has enough real evidence to nail Walt.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think she was extremely gettable when she went to meet Hank...and he botched it by pushing her to give a statement then and there, and told her not to get a lawyer (which anybody who has ever watched Law & Order knows is a REALLY BAD IDEA). I'm not sure what she was hoping for out of that meeting, or if she even knew herself, but whatever it was didn't happen.


If you watch Talking Bad, Anna Gunn explains...



Spoiler



That when Skyler she left to meet Hank, she fully suspected that Hank was going to place her under arrest... and only after hearing what Hank had to say, did she realize that he didn't have enough (or any real) evidence against Walt, and quickly turned around to play Hank to get out of there ASAP by causing a scene. So I don't think she was ever "gettable" because she thought she was already going to be arrested, and once that didn't pan out, she knew right away to not say anything to Hank and get out. Anna Gunn explains it better on the show.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Great subtext found on Reddit:
> 
> See No evil, hear no evil, speak no evil


eh, that's a real stretch, in the wrong order, and the last one doesn't really fit.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hank said:


> eh, that's a real stretch, in the wrong order, and the last one doesn't really fit.


They could have had a shot of her in the blindfold.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

betts4 said:


> An interesting play on siblings and both supporting their husbands rather true family. Well, maybe that isn't a fair way to say it, but my thought was that Skylar stuck with Walt instead of caving and going with Marie. We have seen that a few times when she could have talked to Hank and chose not to. This one being the most significant. I think it also changed how Walt viewed her, when she talked to him in the bathroom.


I think Skylar is only sticking with Skylar. She was ready to give in to Hank until she heard the cancer was back and Walt had maybe 6 months to live. All she has to do is out live him now and all her problems go away.

Didn't she say something about not giving up the money when he was passed out on the bathroom floor?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Test said:


> I think Skylar is only sticking with Skylar. She was ready to give in to Hank until she heard the cancer was back and Walt had maybe 6 months to live. All she has to do is out live him now and all her problems go away.
> 
> Didn't she say something about not giving up the money when he was passed out on the bathroom floor?


My feeling was that it was more when Hank pulled out the recorder that she really made a decision.

This episode seemed to fly by.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Hank said:


> eh, that's a real stretch, in the wrong order, and the last one doesn't really fit.


Wait there has to be an order?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Wait there has to be an order?


It doesn't count unless it was a composite shot from the Godfather 

I mentioned what Gunn said on TB earlier and she ruined it by claiming how smart Skylar is.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Wait there has to be an order?


Yes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_wise_monkeys



> The three wise monkeys (Japanese: 三猿, san'en or sanzaru, or 三匹の猿, sanbiki no saru, literally "three monkeys"), sometimes called the three mystic apes,[1] are a pictorial maxim. Together they embody the proverbial principle to "see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil".[2] The three monkeys are Mizaru, covering his eyes, who sees no evil; Kikazaru, covering his ears, who hears no evil; and Iwazaru, covering his mouth, who speaks no evil.


But what I didn't know...



> Sometimes there is a fourth monkey depicted with the three others; the last one, Shizaru, symbolizes the principle of "do no evil". He may be shown crossing his arms.


I think Google kidnapped the fourth monkey.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Reading some of the 942 comments so far on the BB FB page. My favorites so far -

Why didn't Marie just put Holly in her purse? That's usually how she takes things.

Imagine if Walt won the lottery...

Where the heck was Walt Jr???


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> I mentioned what Gunn said on TB earlier and she ruined it by claiming how smart Skylar is.


Heh, I had a cruel thought after the earlier post about Gunn's explanation, which doesn't really make sense to me (if she thought she was going to be arrested, shouldn't she first make some arrangements?). So maybe Skylar is just a bit dim-witted, wandering into a situation without thinking about it, and Anna Gunn is also a bit dim-witted, so the director just gave her a dim-witted explanation for her actions so it would be convincingly dim-witted. 

(N.b., I know nothing whatsoever about Anna Gunn's level of intelligence. My cruel thought is based entirely on what happened in the show, what has been reported about what she said on TB, and my innate cruelty.)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Hank said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_wise_monkeys
> 
> ...


Not to split hairs but that just says there are 3 it says nothing about them being in order.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Where was Holly while Skylar met with Hank?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Where was Holly while Skylar met with Hank?


Well she left from work so you have to assume with a baby sitter or at some kind of daycare.

Where was their son during all this ?


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> I'm surprised Skylar didn't bring up spousal privilege to Hank. That was the reason she gave earlier in the series for not divorcing Walt. She's too smart to have forgotten.


 yeah Hank was treading a very dangerous line from a legal point of view . If Skyler had recorded the conversation the part where he encourages her not to get a lawyer after she said she thinks she needed one would have been a get out of jail free card for her. And it could potentially taint his investigation into Walt

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Imagine if Walt won the lottery...


Tha was my first thought when he put the lottery ticket on the fridge! Lol


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Where was their son during all this ?


Eating breakfast.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I too wondered about Walt Junior. Clearly, Hank wanted Skylar and the kids to be with them. When Skylar would not go, they tried to take the baby. That didn't work. You would think they would try to go get Walt Junior. Maybe get him at school. But I guess there wasn't time for that in the show. Hank gets home very late after burying the money. Junior must be home then too. He's just a high school kid, isn't he?


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> Tha was my first thought when he put the lottery ticket on the fridge! Lol


Totally didn't catch on to the lottery thing. Very clever


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

After recently watching _Prison Break_ I thought Walt should get a tiny tattoo of the coordinates somewhere hidden on his body, just in case his memory failed him (e.g. during chemo, etc).

The lottery ticket was strange though, because it could easily be thrown out or misplaced by other people in the house.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hank said:


> After recently watching _Prison Break_ I thought Walt should get a tiny tattoo of the coordinates somewhere hidden on his body, just in case his memory failed him (e.g. during chemo, etc).
> 
> The lottery ticket was strange though, because it could easily be thrown out or misplaced by other people in the house.


Really? stuff at my house stays on the fridge for years!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Hank said:


> Also, Walt would have needed a lot more time, water, and food, to be out there that long digging that hole. The entire time, I suspected he was just uncovering an existing container or pit pre-dug for this (or some other) purpose.
> 
> Why not move the money just to a different storage locker in some other podunk town outside of ABQ that nobody else knows about?


Exactly. It bothered me that he'd do this with the possibility of being seen by someone -- a kid, hikers, campers, etc.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I didn't see if it was a standing, long term ticket or just a single week. It did strike me as an odd way to keep the numbers, there were so many other ways. Same as memorizing the coordinates, why not just write them down on a scrap of paper.

Have we seen the lottery ticket in the flash forward ?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> I didn't see if it was a standing, long term ticket or just a single week. It did strike me as an odd way to keep the numbers, there were so many other ways. Same as memorizing the coordinates, why not just write them down on a scrap of paper.
> 
> Have we seen the lottery ticket in the flash forward ?


I assume that's not a real lottery ticket...at least, none of the ones I've seen have numbers that go up that high, or list them in a column like that.

And no, it doesn't ruin the show for me. 

It is clever, though, because if he just wrote them down then somebody seeing them might wonder what they meant.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Of course, if David Krumholtz comes on the show, Walt is screwed.

The Scottish woman is one of my favorite tertiary characters.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I assume that's not a real lottery ticket...at least, none of the ones I've seen have numbers that go up that high, or list them in a column like that


That's a Pick-3 ticket. And you are basically picking three digit numbers, and the resulting ticket is fairly plausible.

Here's a typical Pick-3 ticket:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Marco said:


> I want to know what Jesse's under arrest for, exactly; if he is, why Saul Goodman isn't there ALREADY; and if he isn't, why he hasn't walked out the door.
> 
> I hope the answer isn't "dramatic license."


He's a known drug dealer with a bag full of millions in cash that he's flinging all over town. Definitely suspicious enough to warrant questioning.

And Saul hasn't been called because Jesse hasn't said a word. How would the cops know to call Saul if Jesse doesn't ask for it?

My question is why did the old guy who found the money trail and then found Jesse call the cops? Why didn't he just quietly walk away with as much cash as he could carry?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Not to split hairs but that just says there are 3 it says nothing about them being in order.


The images are what is out of order from the events in the show. She was texting, hiding and then being lead out (eyes covered).


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I assume that's not a real lottery ticket...at least, none of the ones I've seen have numbers that go up that high, or list them in a column like that.
> 
> And no, it doesn't ruin the show for me.
> 
> It is clever, though, because if he just wrote them down then somebody seeing them might wonder what they meant.


I was assuming it was a pick-3 lottery type game. So Walt played many lines of pick 3 numbers that when read going down were the coordinates.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> How would the cops know to call Saul if Jesse doesn't ask for it?


From the ads, obviously.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

> The monkey is in the banana patch!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I was assuming it was a pick-3 lottery type game. So Walt played many lines of pick 3 numbers that when read going down were the coordinates.


SHows how much I know about lotteries!

(I only play the Powerball when it gets ridiculous.)


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> He's a known drug dealer with a bag full of millions in cash that he's flinging all over town. Definitely suspicious enough to warrant questioning.


Okay, but *custody*? Has Jesse broken any laws?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

So if it's a one off lottery ticket it could get thrown out, if it's long term it could win or look out of place. There just seems to have been so many better solutions to that problem. Just like, why did he memorize, he could have written them down and thrown the paper away. People think it's a clever solution, I think it's entertaining but ultimately makes no sense.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Jesse didn't speak in the episode did he?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> Oh, and the Louboutin shoes must be sending photoshopgrl over the edge!!


You know me so well. I was literally cringing more for her walking around in those shoes than I was for the dead bodies everywhere. What does that say about me? 



john4200 said:


> I agree that Hank and Marie handled that about as badly as possible, but I'm not sure that Skylar was "gettable". I think she is too guilty and afraid. Even if she does not care about Walt, she knows she is dirty herself. Besides all the money laundering and the dirty accounting with what's his name (the guy she had an affair with), she is also involved in his murder (or perhaps manslaughter).


Yeah she's in too deep. She's known too long and sat buy while too many things happened. Especially Hank's shooting. She still doesn't know so many details so her assumptions are that Walt is involved up to his neck in everything or even orchestrated it all.



getreal said:


> Lydia is super brutal, and yet none of the equally brutal people she chooses to associate/deal with take her seriously ... at their own peril.
> 
> And Saul's guys gave each other a relieved look when Walt did the quick check of the barrels of cash and said "Close enough!". That makes me think that they kept some of it for themselves.
> 
> ... Just sayin' ...


Lydia is definitely being underestimated by everyone. Because she's a woman. Because she's so small. Because she's so prissy and well put together. I kind of like that she doesn't want to see the carnage but isn't afraid to make it happen.

And yes, Saul's guys probably took a couple of stacks but who could blame them and no way for Walt to even know. Does he even have an exact count of what was in that storage unit? I forget.



getreal said:


> I loved the scene between Skyler and Marie in the bedroom ... Marie got all her info from Skyler without so much as a word out of her! Just after Skyler finally apologized did Marie explode.
> 
> Anna Gunn's performance was Emmy worthy, IMHO.


I like Marie putting all the pieces together just by Skyler being silent. One by one she was pulling all the previous incidences from memory and realizing what had really happened.

And I disagree with you on the Emmy thing. I'm not sure I have loved much of Anna's acting on this show. But this here looks amateurish to me. She bugged me at the dinner.


Spoiler














I thought at first it was just Skyler faking being a "victim" as Hank pointed out. Now I'm not so sure after the bedroom scene.



Cearbhaill said:


> If you are a 'hair and makeup' kind of girl it is just natural instinct for your hand to go there.


:up:



betts4 said:


> Reading some of the 942 comments so far on the BB FB page. My favorites so far -
> 
> Why didn't Marie just put Holly in her purse? That's usually how she takes things.
> 
> ...


I snorted at my desk just now on the Marie/purse comment.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

getreal said:


> And Saul's guys gave each other a relieved look when Walt did the quick check of the barrels of cash and said "Close enough!". That makes me think that they kept some of it for themselves.


I actually thought just the opposite: That they were too scared to take anything, and were relieved that Walt didn't think they did.



betts4 said:


> The GPS dealie was a good idea, smashing it after memorizing the numbers was an even better one but the lottery tickets was an awesome Mr. White idea.


The lottery ticket was clever, but didn't make any sense. Why go to the trouble of memorizing the coordinates and smashing the GPS device only to print out the numbers later, and risk getting them wrong? Why didn't Walt bring a lottery ticket form with him, and fill out the numbers there?

I suppose Walt might not have thought about the lottery ticket soon enough to bring the ticket form with him, but he might as well have written the numbers down on a paper, which could have been burned later.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Nope. Not a word.

...and they may have suspicions or even 'know' where the money came from, but without proof, they have nothing on Jesse.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

photoshopgrl

I was not a fan of Anna's on Deadwood and never liked her acting on this show. Going against someone like Cranston just makes her acting stick out even more.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

BitbyBlit said:


> The lottery ticket was clever, but didn't make any sense.


This whole series is based on Walt's bad decisions.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Marco said:


> Okay, but *custody*? Has Jesse broken any laws?


He parked his car in a park. Despite the name, that can't be legal.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

mwhip said:


> photoshopgrl
> 
> I was not a fan of Anna's on Deadwood and never liked her acting on this show. Going against someone like Cranston just makes her acting stick out even more.


I haven't seen her on anything else but yes I agree. Up against Cranston she doesn't stand a chance. Funny enough it wasn't even her scene with him that made her acting look bad this episode.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> So if it's a one off lottery ticket it could get thrown out, if it's long term it could win or look out of place. There just seems to have been so many better solutions to that problem. Just like, why did he memorize, he could have written them down and thrown the paper away. People think it's a clever solution, I think it's entertaining but ultimately makes no sense.


Right. I would have coded it into some contact phone numbers on my phone.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

MonsterJoe said:


> This whole series is based on Walt's bad decisions.


:up: And ego.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> This whole series is based on Walt's bad decisions.


I don't have a problem with the lottery ticket ending up being a mistake that allows Hank or someone else to find the money. But it doesn't make sense that Walt needed to memorize the numbers if he was planning on printing them out.

At the very least, he could have written them down to look at just before he went into the store to buy the ticket. But I think bringing the written-down numbers or a filled out ticket form into the store with him would have been fine.

There would have been no need to pretend like he was coming up with the numbers off the top of his head for the security cameras because Hank would have known something was up anyway, and it wouldn't have made a difference to anyone else.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Why do you assume he planned to record the numbers the whole time? Maybe he planned to memorize the numbers, then didn't want to chance forgetting them.

Yet another good example of the over-thinking that always gets him in trouble.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

One thing that bugged me about the whole burying the money, if he dug a hole, then put the barrels in and buried them, he would have a lot of dirt left over after filling it in. What did he do with that?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

When Walt first started swinging the pickaxe, the first thing I noticed was he had no gloves. Can you imagine how destroyed his hands would be after a full day of digging and swinging the pick with no gloves?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> One thing that bugged me about the whole burying the money, if he dug a hole, then put the barrels in and buried them, he would have a lot of dirt left over after filling it in. What did he do with that?


Not to mention that there's no way he would be able to properly compact the dirt he backfilled into the hole. So the next time it rains out there, the dirt in the hole is likely going to settle and it may expose his barrels.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> When Walt first started swinging the pickaxe, the first thing I noticed was he had no gloves. Can you imagine how destroyed his hands would be after a full day of digging and swinging the pick with no gloves?


Yeah, that would be a very long day, in a valley like that were he buried the money it would be filled with a bunch of alluvium which is a mixture of all sorts of different sized rocks and sand, it would have been a royal PITA to dig through that.

Speaking of digging, I thought the buried bus as a lab was a cool idea. Since that truck was parked over the entry hatch, does that mean they would put the cooks down there and then lock them in while they worked? That would suck if there was a fire or fume leak or something. Definitely not up to OSHA standards, and I highly doubt those cooks have gone through proper confined space training.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Regarding Cranston's great acting comment from above I read a summary today that points out that Walt / Cranston are the weak link right now. All his secrets are in the open and he had very little to do in this show and what he did made no sense and was kind of uninteresting in the bigger picture.

Hanks torn/stressed out reaction is far more interesting to watch.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> Regarding Cranston's great acting comment from above I read a summary today that points out that Walt / Cranston are the weak link right now. All his secrets are in the open and he had very little to do in this show and what he did made no sense and was kind of uninteresting in the bigger picture.
> 
> Hanks torn/stressed out reaction is far more interesting to watch.


He's no longer the protagonist.

ETA: wait, I'm not sure I agree with myself...

ETA: the point I was trying to make is that he's no longer propelling the action forward. He's riding the wave of what he created. I don't know whether I'd call him the protagonist, or the antagonist, or something else entirely. He's definitely still the main character.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I don't remember if it was mentioned or not, but after Hank's beating of Jesse, wouldn't there be a restraining order? How can Hank be anywhere close to Jesse?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Marco said:


> I want to know what Jesse's under arrest for, exactly; if he is, why Saul Goodman isn't there ALREADY; and if he isn't, why he hasn't walked out the door.
> 
> I hope the answer isn't "dramatic license."


You can be arrested and have your money confiscated just for having it in cash. Welcome to America.



mwhip said:


> Great subtext found on Reddit:
> 
> See No evil, hear no evil, speak no evil


She must be on Verizon if her phone can get texts while underground in a metal bus.

Hank really does not have much evidence other than Walt having a lot of cash and looking like Heisenberg.

I'll bet Hank won't realize that the twins came after him while they were really after Heisenberg.

Maybe Hank will remember that the gas mask they found in the desert early on came from Walt's high school lab.

Hank has to realize that Pinkman didn't know to send him to the hospital for Marie, but Walt did.

Hey Walt, civilian ground GPS receivers are only accurate to about 300 feet. You better hope the plant you marked the spot with stays in place. It was good that he smashed the thing to really destroy the breadcrumbs in memory.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

netringer said:


> Hey Walt, civilian ground GPS receivers are only accurate to about 300 feet. You better hope the plant you marked the spot with stays in place.


Hmm, Geocaching would really suck if this was still true. I thought the current GPS error was more like 30 ft.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

>>>She must be on Verizon if her phone can get texts while underground in a metal bus.

A bus a couple of feet underground.. .not a problem getting a signal.

>>I'll bet Hank won't realize that the twins came after him while they were really after Heisenberg.

They were after Hank... the mexican cartel decided to go after Hank (as his brother-in-law), against Fring's warnings not to do so.

>>>Maybe Hank will remember that the gas mask they found in the desert early on came from Walt's high school lab.

I'm sure there are a hundred little things like that that Hank already remembers that they just didn't cover in the show, going back to the first tag-along run.

>>Hank has to realize that Pinkman didn't know to send him to the hospital for Marie, but Walt did.

He specifically mentioned that in the last episode in the garage.

>>>Hey Walt, civilian ground GPS receivers are only accurate to about 300 feet.

You might want to check that figure. It's 7.8 meters (25 feet), and that's "worst case"

http://www.gps.gov/systems/gps/performance/accuracy/



> . For example, the GPS signal in space will provide a "worst case" pseudorange accuracy of 7.8 meters at a 95% confidence level


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> ...I'm sure there are a hundred little things like that that Hank already remembers that they just didn't cover in the show, going back to the first tag-along run.


I thought of that but Hank didn't know that Jesse escaped the meth house and Walt saw him. Walt never left the car.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And I made these because I'm angry. How dare he make me feel sorry for him now.


Spoiler


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

netringer said:


> I thought of that but Hank didn't know that Jesse escaped the meth house and Walt saw him. Walt never left the car.


Sure, that is true, but Hank can also recall Walt's early fascination with the meth lab ("Hank, can I go inside and see it?"). I'm sure if we go back and watch S1-4, we could find dozens of examples of lies and deceptions Walt pulled on Hank, that Hank will eventually recall and piece together.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I would think there would have been a better way to hide the money than burying underground. Really not so sure it's safer there or more secret there than it is in some other storage shed or whatever.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> And I made these because I'm angry. How dare he make me feel sorry for him now.


I forget who said it on TB, but I'm still rooting for Walt in the end, for exactly that reason. I know he's a monster who's ruined a lot of lives, but he has to get away with it all at some level.. but I know that's not likely to happen.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> And I made these because I'm angry. How dare he make me feel sorry for him now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


OMG, that line.....that line right there....completely got to me too!! I think it worked pretty well on Skyler as well.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

FWIW, I think if Hank would have dialed it back a notch (or 30) with Skyler in the diner, agree with her about the lawyer, make her feel like above all he's going to make sure she's legally protected, then he had a chance to win her to his side.

He got too intense, came on too strong and it spooked her. Then, Walt comes out with his "don't make me have done this for nothing" line and she's picked her side. I also think that Skyler is a little greedy and even if she disagrees with how she came about having all that money, she does not want to give it up.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> I would think there would have been a better way to hide the money than burying underground. Really not so sure it's safer there or more secret there than it is in some other storage shed or whatever.


True, but at least there is no trail. Should he store it in another storage shed, at very least there is a money trail of him having paid for it not to mention the guys running it probably seeing what he looks like and such.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Jstkiddn said:


> I also think that Skyler is a little greedy and even if she disagrees with how she came about having all that money, *she does not want to give it up*.


This nailed it. :up:


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Still not rooting for WW. My sympathy/empathy train for him left when he let Jane die resulting in that plane crash. I want to see him buried in the desert with his barrels of money.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> FWIW, I think if Hank would have dialed it back a notch (or 30) with Skyler in the diner, agree with her about the lawyer, make her feel like above all he's going to make sure she's legally protected, then he had a chance to win her to his side.
> 
> He got too intense, came on too strong and it spooked her. Then, Walt comes out with his "don't make me have done this for nothing" line and she's picked her side. I also think that Skyler is a little greedy and even if she disagrees with how she came about having all that money, she does not want to give it up.


Hank came on strong because he thought that Skyler had been forced to keep this horrible secret out of fear of what Walt would do if she ratted him out. He was sure that as soon as he told her he knew and gave her the chance and the offer of protection, she'd spill her guts and be so grateful to Hank for the help. It never occurred to Hank that she may possibly be on Walt's side and/or may be involved in it enough that she was afraid to implicate herself.

As for whether she's greedy or just doesn't want to give up the money, let's not forget that she's been working hard at properly documenting the money and keeping everything straight. Just like Walt said, "Please don't let this all have been for nothing," I'm sure she feels the same way about the efforts she's put in. If she gives in to Hank, her life is essentially over. Her husband will be in jail, the business and all their assets will be confiscated. She'll be forced to start over with absolutely nothing, while trying to care for a little baby and a teenager with CP. So it's no surprise that once she realized Hank had nothing solid and needed her testimony to tie everything together, she realized that there's still a chance to fight.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hank said:


> >>I'll bet Hank won't realize that the twins came after him while they were really after Heisenberg.
> 
> They were after Hank... the mexican cartel decided to go after Hank (as his brother-in-law), against Fring's warnings not to do so.


I thought they were after Heisenberg, but Fring wouldn't let them kill Walt because he still needed him. But Hank was snooping around and Fring convinced the twins to kill him instead.

Then Fring warned Hank so that Hank would shoot the twins and maybe take them out as well. Am I remembering this wrong?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Still not rooting for WW. My sympathy/empathy train for him left when he let Jane die resulting in that plane crash. I want to see him buried in the desert with his barrels of money.


Ya - I don't know how people could root for him with sympathy or empathy. I get rooting for him to make a mess because it's entertaining - but to root for him because you feel for him... odd.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

MegaHertz67 said:


> I thought they were after Heisenberg, but Fring wouldn't let them kill Walt because he still needed him. But Hank was snooping around and Fring convinced the twins to kill him instead.
> 
> Then Fring warned Hank so that Hank would shoot the twins and maybe take them out as well. Am I remembering this wrong?


Nope you're remembering the same as I do.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Beryl said:


> Still not rooting for WW. My sympathy/empathy train for him left when he let Jane die


This

I think maybe it ends with the money all being lost. No one gets it.

But I am still rooting for Jesse. Yes, it's not the easiest thing to do because of Gale, but still. I want the kid to find peace. Dunno if he is gonna flip on Walt or not. Maybe his feelings for Mike will push him to do it. Hank's interrogation of him ought to be interesting.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't get me wrong guys. The reason I made those gifs is because in that moment I felt sorry for him. But I'm not being fully swayed. He has to die or I won't be happy. I still haven't decided who I want to pull the trigger though, Jesse or Hank.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Walt's done more to solve the drug problem than the DEA did. Countless bad guys have died. People making inferior product have died. People who haven't cared about collateral damage have died. Overall it's a net positive with very, very few exceptions. Of course, no way should we ever expect an organization that has no good reason to exist except for arbitrary decisions to ban some substances taken voluntarily by those who use them to ever be able to see the net benefit of anything.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> OMG, that line.....that line right there....completely got to me too!! I think it worked pretty well on Skyler as well.


Yes. Me too.



Jstkiddn said:


> FWIW, I think if Hank would have dialed it back a notch (or 30) with Skyler in the diner, agree with her about the lawyer, make her feel like above all he's going to make sure she's legally protected, then he had a chance to win her to his side.
> 
> He got too intense, came on too strong and it spooked her.


I was thinking that thru the whole scene. Hank was just way to intense. I mean, he was still on an adrenaline high from finding all that out, but he did ease into it or anything. I knew when he popped the recorder out she would be out of there.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MegaHertz67 said:


> I thought they were after Heisenberg, but Fring wouldn't let them kill Walt because he still needed him. But Hank was snooping around and Fring convinced the twins to kill him instead.
> 
> Then Fring warned Hank so that Hank would shoot the twins and maybe take them out as well. Am I remembering this wrong?


I think that sounds correct. I'm pretty sure Fring pointed them to Hank instead of convincing them not to go after Hank.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

MegaHertz67 said:


> I thought they were after Heisenberg, but Fring wouldn't let them kill Walt because he still needed him. But Hank was snooping around and Fring convinced the twins to kill him instead.
> 
> Then Fring warned Hank so that Hank would shoot the twins and maybe take them out as well. Am I remembering this wrong?


No, not really different than what I'm saying. Fring didn't want the cartel going after Walt or Hank.. it was Fring who warned Hank they were coming for him, despite his request to the cartel to leave him (and Walt) alone. But they were after Hank, as well as, ultimately Walt. But it's not like they were out for Walt and ended up with Hank by mistake.

eta: I was originally responding to this comment:



> 'll bet Hank won't realize that the twins came after him while they were really after Heisenberg.


eta2: The way I remember it is that the cartel was getting impatient with Fring holding Walt back from them, and there was the unwritten rule about not going after DEA/law enforcement... so the cartel took it upon themselves to go after Hank, which is why Fring warned him.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I knew when he popped the recorder out she would be out of there.


Absolutely! At that moment she was jolted back into the reality that she wasn't talking to her BIL, she was talking to the DEA.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm rooting in this order:
Jesse 
Hank 
Skylar - an abused woman and Walter took advantage of her dimness 
Marie - my heart went out for the kleptomaniac when she attempted to save that baby


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> Why do you assume he planned to record the numbers the whole time? Maybe he planned to memorize the numbers, then didn't want to chance forgetting them.
> 
> Yet another good example of the over-thinking that always gets him in trouble.


Walt is a scientist and has a great memory, so I have no doubt he could have kept the numbers in his head the whole time. To me, the reason he got the lotto ticket with the numbers is so he could leave a clue for Skylar. In his mind, he could succumb to his cancer or otherwise get killed at any time, so he made the coordinates into the ticket and hid them in plain sight. This gives Skylar plausible deniability on the location of the money, but would allow her to eventually find it if she can work out the code in the lotto ticket. I think Walt will give her a verbal hint at some point to look at the ticket for its clue.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Carlucci said:


> Walt is a scientist and has a great memory, so I have no doubt he could have kept the numbers in his head the whole time. To me, the reason he got the lotto ticket with the numbers is so he could leave a clue for Skylar. In his mind, he could succumb to his cancer or otherwise get killed at any time, so he made the coordinates into the ticket and hid them in plain sight. This gives Skylar plausible deniability on the location of the money, but would allow her to eventually find it if she can work out the code in the lotto ticket. I think Walt will give her a verbal hint at some point to look at the ticket for its clue.


Good point - very possible.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> And I made these because I'm angry. How dare he make me feel sorry for him now.


Yeah, poor Walt. He only killed a few dozen people and poisoned an innocent kid, but it was all for the kids.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

netringer said:


> Yeah, poor Walt. He only killed a few dozen people and poisoned an innocent kid, but it was all for the kids.


Yeah, but you gotta admit that some of those people needed killin'.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> eta2: The way I remember it is that the cartel was getting impatient with Fring holding Walt back from them, and there was the unwritten rule about not going after DEA/law enforcement... so the cartel took it upon themselves to go after Hank, which is why Fring warned him.


OK. I need to watch again.

We know it starts with the twins crawling to the death temple(?) with a picture of Heisenberg, because Tio said Heisenberg killed Tuco AND Heisenberg is Walter White. Oh yeah, Hank shot Tuco.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Hank said:


> Sure, that is true, but Hank can also recall Walt's early fascination with the meth lab ("Hank, can I go inside and see it?"). I'm sure if we go back and watch S1-4, we could find dozens of examples of lies and deceptions Walt pulled on Hank, that Hank will eventually recall and piece together.


Hank finally connects the dots (fan made)







DevdogAZ said:


> Hank came on strong because he thought that Skyler had been forced to keep this horrible secret out of fear of what Walt would do if she ratted him out. He was sure that as soon as he told her he knew and gave her the chance and the offer of protection, she'd spill her guts and be so grateful to Hank for the help. It never occurred to Hank that she may possibly be on Walt's side and/or may be involved in it enough that she was afraid to implicate herself.


^ this


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Hank came on strong because he thought that Skyler had been forced to keep this horrible secret out of fear of what Walt would do if she ratted him out. He was sure that as soon as he told her he knew and gave her the chance and the offer of protection, she'd spill her guts and be so grateful to Hank for the help. It never occurred to Hank that she may possibly be on Walt's side and/or may be involved in it enough that she was afraid to implicate herself.


I think he came on strong because he is HANK. He didn't know how to ease into it or make her feel more comfortable about telling him.

Meeting at a diner? Come on. Why not invite her to his house for some coffee and a chat. Or why not go over to her house?

He may have been thinking she was being forced to keep the secret, but he could have handled it better.

You could see the change in her when he brought out that recorder.

I think the only smart thing he did was get to her before Walt did - but then he messed it up when he was talking to her.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> , why not just write them down on a scrap of paper.


Cops stops Walt for busted tail light. A leads to B, and B leads to "What are these numbers?"


----------



## GoalieEd (Jul 6, 2001)

The buried meth lab is pretty much straight out of real life.

http://www.fox10tv.com/news/deputies-find-meth-lab-in-school-bus


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Cops stops Walt for busted tail light. A leads to B, and B leads to "What are these numbers?"


Pick-3 numbers.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

john4200 said:


> Right. I would have coded it into some contact phone numbers on my phone.


Numbers in his phone _will_ be investigated. Probably not a lottery number.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

netringer said:


> OK. I need to watch again.
> 
> We know it starts with the twins crawling to the death temple(?) with a picture of Heisenberg, because Tio said Heisenberg killed Tuco AND Heisenberg is Walter White. Oh yeah, Hank shot Tuco.


Fring definitely put the Cartel onto Hank. He gave the twins a piece of paper with Hanks name on it, giving them permission to kill Hank...which is necessary on his territory.

I don't think we know for sure who called Hank, but it is pretty much accepted that it was Fring's people...in an attempt to both not have a dead DEA agent investigation on their hands, and to get rid of the brothers...since he didn't trust that they wouldn't go after Walt.

[edit]

Here's a good, fan account:



some person who pays attention said:


> I think Gus's game ran a little deeper than that. The truth is that alerting Hank was a surefire win no matter what the outcome was.
> By giving Hank an advance warning, Gus ensured the hit would become a very messy and very public incident, not the quiet in-and-out hit it was meant to be. And whether Hank actually managed to pull off the seemingly-impossible feat of surviving that encounter, the tip-off was sure to cause an immediate and overwhelming reaction by American authorities. An attempted cartel hit on a DEA agent, in an American city? Well, you saw what happened next: the federales, under pressure from the US, raided Bolsa's compound over the whole debacle.
> So, best case scenario for Gus: the twins are eliminated as a threat, the cartel's US operations are crippled, and Gus once again has free reign north of the border. Worst case scenario: the cartel is STILL up **** creek, an investigator who's getting too close is taken care of, and the twins are satisfied, at least for the time being. It was brilliant.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

So we've got people peering down a hatch, a set of numbers, a lottery ticket...I'm guessing time travel will be next.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> So we've got people peering down a hatch, a set of numbers, a lottery ticket...I'm guessing time travel will be next.


:up:

Nice!!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was very amused that they had a bus in a hole in the ground. When they first climbed down there I was thinking it was an RV like Jesse and Walt had, but then realized it was too long and then there was a door/steps where Lydia hid out. 

Were there any air vents that could be seen or maybe were the cars hiding them?

Oh, and Todd. So nice, polite and calm as he led her away.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I was very amused that they had a bus in a hole in the ground. When they first climbed down there I was thinking it was an RV like Jesse and Walt had, but then realized it was too long and then there was a door/steps where Lydia hid out.
> 
> Were there any air vents that could be seen or maybe were the cars hiding them?


Yeah. The roof escape hatch was made into a air shaft. That's what the shell casings hit.

It wasn't a school bus. It was a city bus. Lydia hid in the rear exit stairwell - although it was on the wrong side?

A thought: Declan and his crew were teated pretty harshly for producing a less than optimum product. That's some really negative customer feedback.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

netringer said:


> A thought: Declan and his crew were treated pretty harshly for producing a less than optimum product. That's some really negative customer feedback.


I think they were treated harshly for A) providing MUCH lower quality product than they had promised, and B) refusing to do anything about it.

They were expected to produced Heisenberg-quality product in Heisenberg quantities, and failed miserably. Lydia & her backers stand to lose millions plus piss off the people to whom they have obligations, and Heisenberg's successors didn't seem to be interested in keeping their end of the bargain.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

netringer said:


> Declan and his crew were teated pretty harshly for producing a less than optimum product. That's some really negative customer feedback.


For producing a less-than-optimum product *and not being willing to change their operation to improve quality.* Big difference.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

netringer said:


> A thought: Declan and his crew were teated pretty harshly for producing a less than optimum product. That's some really negative customer feedback.


I think they were treated harshly for saying "F YOU, we're going to do it our way" to Lydia. I think right before the shootout, she said and/or texted something to the outside saying "I tried to reason with them".


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> So we've got people peering down a hatch, a set of numbers, a lottery ticket...I'm guessing time travel will be next.


We already have flash forwards.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think they were treated harshly for A) providing MUCH lower quality product than they had promised, and B) refusing to do anything about it.
> 
> They were expected to produced Heisenberg-quality product in Heisenberg quantities, and failed miserably. Lydia & her backers stand to lose millions plus piss off the people to whom they have obligations, and Heisenberg's successors didn't seem to be interested in keeping their end of the bargain.


B was a big part of it. They simply didn't care and didn't think it was a problem.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

netringer said:


> Yeah. The roof escape hatch was made into a air shaft. That's what the shell casings hit.
> 
> It wasn't a school bus. It was a city bus. Lydia hid in the rear exit stairwell - although it was on the wrong side?


I didn't think it was a school bus. I thought a city bus, as they walked further back and mainly because of where she hid - on the right side (also the correct side) in, as you said, the rear exit area.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I didn't think it was a school bus. I thought a city bus, as they walked further back and mainly because of where she hid - on the right side (also the correct side) in, as you said, the rear exit area.


I musta have confused the camera angles, so we saw her from the back of the bus.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> B was a big part of it. They simply didn't care and didn't think it was a problem.


Yeah, that's what ultimately got them killed.

But the quality was also, if I understand correctly, appalling. They were talking about what's-his-name giving them something like 75% purity, and even that inconsistently enough that they fired him, in a context that made it seem like the current people were doing much worse. Heisenberg was, what, upper 90s? So I think they were in serious doo-doo on the quality issue alone. They were just too stupid and arrogant to realize it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> I think they were treated harshly for saying "F YOU, we're going to do it our way" to Lydia. I think right before the shootout, she said and/or texted something to the outside saying "I tried to reason with them".


I agree that was what she was texting. She found out where the lab was, gave them a chance to correct their problems, and when it was clear they weren't interested, she texted her team to move in. Given that their hideout appeared to be in the middle of nowhere, and that Lydia clearly didn't know where it was beforehand, it's a little surprising that she relied on having cell service and the text getting to her team immediately.

Also, with regards to the buried bus, if you're going to bury a big metal container in the ground, wouldn't it be cheaper to get one of those big metal shipping containers? They're bigger, you wouldn't have the windows and other bus features to deal with, and I'd think a shipping container wouldn't be any more expensive than a bus.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, that's what ultimately got them killed.
> 
> But the quality was also, if I understand correctly, appalling. They were talking about what's-his-name giving them something like 75% purity, and even that inconsistently enough that they fired him, in a context that made it seem like the current people were doing much worse. Heisenberg was, what, upper 90s? So I think they were in serious doo-doo on the quality issue alone. They were just too stupid and arrogant to realize it.


IIRC, when the cartel took Jesse to Mexico and he had to make a batch on his own, he was able to make it in the mid 90s, whereas Walt's was typically around 98%. So the fact that Todd was doing 74% and Declan's people were doing 68% was a huge dropoff from the Heisenberg product.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm going to save you all the world's longest multiquote and just respond to things, but if you think I'm responding to something you wrote, you're probably right.

Lotto ticket! I totally missed what that was. Genius. Yes, there were other ways he could have written the numbers down but they wouldn't have such great symbolism. He couldn't just keep them memorized, he has to pass them on to Skylar since he'll be dead.

I don't think Lydia checking her hair was entirely frivolous. She needs to appear strong and in a position of power. Men can pull that off while disheveled. Women can't.

+1 to burying the money vertically for easier access. Keeps his options open. I think it's intended to be all the money, the number of barrels is just what fit nicely in the van and made life easier on the props crew.

I can't decide whether Walt's "close enough" indicated he knew some money was missing or he wanted them to think he'd know if it was. He's so good with numbers it may be the former.

Marie may have gotten all the info _she_ needed, but Skylar was smart to do it without speaking so assuming Marie was wearing a wire she didn't send her home with any actual evidence.

Skylar wouldn't bring up spousal privilege to Hank because that would be admitting she was in on it.

I'm betting that Jessie in his "**** it all" zone declined to call Saul.

On the see/hear/speak no evil the "speak" is kind of a stretch. If they were going for it they could have made "see" her in the blindfold and she could have gasped and put a hand over her mouth when the last guy was shot.

Hank pulling out the recorder was a big moment for Skylar. And for me. That's when you knew it was all an act and he was just trying to get her testimony. "While it's fresh". Please. This has been going on for years. Another day won't make any difference. Way to underestimate Skylar.

I'm not sure she's in it for the money so much as she's in it because she knows she's dirty too. Probably a combination.



netringer said:


> She must be on Verizon if her phone can get texts while underground in a metal bus.


The bus has wifi.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> Also, with regards to the buried bus, if you're going to bury a big metal container in the ground, wouldn't it be cheaper to get one of those big metal shipping containers? They're bigger, you wouldn't have the windows and other bus features to deal with, and I'd think a shipping container wouldn't be any more expensive than a bus.


The bus is probably easier to convert into a workspace...it already has openings that can be repurposed, plus at least rudimentary HVAC...

Plus in an emergency, it can be driven out of the hole. I know this, because I've seen Lone Wolf McQuade. 


Robin said:


> On the see/hear/speak no evil the "speak" is kind of a stretch. If they were going for it they could have made "see" her in the blindfold and she could have gasped and put a hand over her mouth when the last guy was shot.


Plus texting is a modern form of speech, and what she was texting was pretty ****ing evil.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Nitpick: Why would Skyler have such a crappy and pickable padlock on the money storage unit?

<Insert _Storage Wars_ joke here>


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Robin said:


> Skylar wouldn't bring up spousal privilege to Hank because that would be admitting she was in on it.


Not sure about that. Spousal privilege isn't only used to prevent people from implicating themselves. It's just a general legal principal that a spouse doesn't have to testify against his/her spouse because things said to a spouse should be considered private and in confidence.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> Nitpick: Why would Skyler have such a crappy and pickable padlock on the money storage unit?
> 
> <Insert _Storage Wars_ joke here>


Because putting some kind of super-duper lock on the door, when all the other storage units just have an average lock, would call attention to it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> <Insert _Storage Wars_ joke here>


Walt and Skyler disappear. Rent is not paid.

"There's only a medium sized cube under the tarp. _Pass._"


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Lydia is definitely being underestimated by everyone. Because she's a woman. Because she's so small. Because she's so prissy and well put together. I kind of like that she doesn't want to see the carnage but isn't afraid to make it happen.


I don't think it was that she didn't want to actually see the carnage as much as she wanted plausible deniability. I think she's done things like that before where she wants to keep her bases covered but seeing the details would be harder to cover up if being asked about any of it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was curious about the color of the clothing this season. It seems that both Walt and Skylar are in neutral cream colored outfits.

I started thinking about it because this was often brought up when discussing Mad Men and it started me looking at other shows and the outfits worn there.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not sure about that. Spousal privilege isn't only used to prevent people from implicating themselves. It's just a general legal principal that a spouse doesn't have to testify against his/her spouse because things said to a spouse should be considered private and in confidence.


I meant more in what she revealed to Hank. Hank's story is that she's the innocent victim and she should be thrilled to be rescued and eager to spill all so they can get the evil-doer locked up.

As soon as she starts claiming spousal privilege and requesting a lawyer that shows she's not buying his story.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

netringer said:


> Walt and Skyler disappear. Rent is not paid.
> 
> "There's only a medium sized cube under the tarp. _Pass._"


Oh my. that had me laughing out loud.

_Paid $375.00
Worth $4,581,955.00_


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Oh my. that had me laughing out loud.
> 
> _Paid $375.00
> Worth $4,581,955.00_


Screw the car wash. There's the way to launder the money! Stick it in a storage unit rented by some shadow entity. Don't pay the rent. Show up at the auction and outbid everyone. Voila, you have a legitimate claim to the ownership of the cash and can show how you legally came to have possession of it.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

DevdogAZ said:


> Screw the car wash. There's the way to launder the money! Stick it in a storage unit rented by some shadow entity. Don't pay the rent. Show up at the auction and outbid everyone. Voila, you have a legitimate claim to the ownership of the cash and can show how you legally came to have possession of it.


Genius.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I was curious about the color of the clothing this season. It seems that both Walt and Skylar are in neutral cream colored outfits.
> 
> I started thinking about it because this was often brought up when discussing Mad Men and it started me looking at other shows and the outfits worn there.


http://tdylf.com/2013/08/11/infographic-colorizing-walter-whites-decay/


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They were talking about what's-his-name giving them something like 75% purity, and even that inconsistently enough that they fired him...


Plus he (Todd) started a fire. I think that's why they fired him.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> I agree that was what she was texting. She found out where the lab was, gave them a chance to correct their problems, and when it was clear they weren't interested, she texted her team to move in. Given that their hideout appeared to be in the middle of nowhere, and that Lydia clearly didn't know where it was beforehand, it's a little surprising that she relied on having cell service and the text getting to her team immediately.


When she grabbed her phone she was already alone in that underground bus, right before that the others were called up with "we've got a problem" (or something like it). So Todd and co. were already there at that point...

Or did I miss an earlier moment where she used her phone as well?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> Screw the car wash. There's the way to launder the money! Stick it in a storage unit rented by some shadow entity. Don't pay the rent. Show up at the auction and outbid everyone. Voila, you have a legitimate claim to the ownership of the cash and can show how you legally came to have possession of it.


:up::up::up::up:
best reply ever


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

AeneaGames said:


> When she grabbed her phone she was already alone in that underground bus, right before that the others were called up with "we've got a problem" (or something like it). So Todd and co. were already there at that point...
> 
> Or did I miss an earlier moment where she used her phone as well?


You're right.

I don't think she texted anything, just looked at the screen. Maybe she received a text.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

AeneaGames said:


> When she grabbed her phone she was already alone in that underground bus, right before that the others were called up with "we've got a problem" (or something like it). So Todd and co. were already there at that point...
> 
> Or did I miss an earlier moment where she used her phone as well?


Maybe her team was going to show up either way. She could either send a stand down text or kill text. She went with the latter.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Smartest guys on the show...



> "Mexico, all by ourselves..."
> 
> "Guy hit ten guys in in jail within a two minute window... Alls I'm sayin'."


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

mike_k said:


> Plus he (Todd) started a fire. I think that's why they fired him.


Oh? Was that yellow chem-suited guy on fire something we've seen already?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Numbers in his phone _will_ be investigated.


Doesn't matter, since they would not be able to find the money.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Test said:


> Maybe her team was going to show up either way. She could either send a stand down text or kill text. She went with the latter.


Not necessarily that they would show up either way, but they were in standby waiting for her signal.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> Did anyone else pause the show to plug the coordinates where he buried the money into Google maps? The location was Albuquerque Studios. Must be related to the production of the show.


I did. Albuquerque Studios is where the interior shots were filmed.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

netringer said:


> Oh? Was that yellow chem-suited guy on fire something we've seen already?


When Lydia was talking to Declan about Todd, Declan told her that Todd's first two batches were fine, but then he started a fire so Declan didn't trust him anymore.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

mike_k said:


> When Lydia was talking to Declan about Todd, Declan told her that Todd's first two batches were fine, but then he started a fire so Declan didn't trust him anymore.


OK. There was a preview that shows a guy in a chem suit getting roasted in a stream of flame.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The big surprise to me, was the entire Lydia and the Phoenix crew storyline. I thought for sure, that Lydia was doing her Chezk thing under the rug and the Phoenix crew had no idea about it. I also assumed that Lydia and Todd were the ones doing the cooking and then selling it to the Phoenix crew. 

I'd love to find out more about how that all came about.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I wondering what the significance is of the remote control car in front of Hank's house? That car has been out there for multiple seasons hasn't it? I am assuming at some point one of them will back over the car and that will signify something.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Robin said:


> Not necessarily that they would show up either way, but they were in standby waiting for her signal.


But they already said that they had a problem before we see her looking at her phone.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

AeneaGames said:


> But they already said that they had a problem before we see her looking at her phone.


Yep, Declan's crew was getting taken out regardless


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

DeDondeEs said:


> I wondering what the significance is of the remote control car in front of Hank's house? That car has been out there for multiple seasons hasn't it? I am assuming at some point one of them will back over the car and that will signify something.


Marie already ran over it in S02E01.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

mwhip said:


> photoshopgrl
> 
> I was not a fan of Anna's on Deadwood and never liked her acting on this show. Going against someone like Cranston just makes her acting stick out even more.


:up:


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Walt to Saul: "I could send _you_ on a trip to Belize".


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

betts4 said:


> ...Also loved the Christian Louboutin shoes she had on...


The fact that you know that bothers me...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

getreal said:


> ...And Saul's guys gave each other a relieved look when Walt did the quick check of the barrels of cash and said "Close enough!". That makes me think that they kept some of it for themselves.
> 
> ... Just sayin' ...


That was a slam dunk...no mystery there.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> The fact that you know that bothers me...


I admit, I wouldn't have known it if it wasn't for photoshopgrl and TCF.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Emmy worthy? Really? I could had done without almost all of it.


Wow...you must have watched the cartoon version of this ep, then. I thought this one had some of the best acting minus the action we saw last week....


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

netringer said:


> OK. There was a preview that shows a guy in a chem suit getting roasted in a stream of flame.


When I saw it (I think I saw the same thing) I interpreted it as a flashback of one of the prison guys being snuffed. He was in a solitary cell and the killers poured a flammable liquid through the door slot and lit it. Your chem suit is my orange prison jumpsuit, maybe.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> The fact that you know that bothers me...


I knew it - pointed it out to my GF, and she said the same thing to me that you just said to betts.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought that scene with the baby was just heartbreaking.

And I thought the performances from both women in this episode were terrific.

I believed everything they were going through.

Of course, the fabulous writing made it all happen...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I thought that scene with the baby was just heartbreaking.
> 
> And I thought the performances from both women in this episode were terrific.
> 
> ...


I don't think is anything that needs to be spoilerized....

Anna Gunn said on _Talking Bad _that this was a very emotional scene for both of them. She said that they usually rehearse things the morning of the shooting, but with this scene they had to rehearse the day before because it was so emotional.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> Why do you assume he planned to record the numbers the whole time? Maybe he planned to memorize the numbers, then didn't want to chance forgetting them.
> 
> Yet another good example of the over-thinking that always gets him in trouble.


Actually, now that I think about it, perhaps I have been looking at things backwards. Perhaps he wasn't using the lottery ticket as a backup to his memory, but memorizing the numbers as a backup to the lottery ticket. The lottery ticket was for him and his family, but in case it somehow got destroyed or he lost access to it, having it memorized would allow him to still know where it was, and find some other way to get his money to his family.



jsmeeker said:


> I would think there would have been a better way to hide the money than burying underground. Really not so sure it's safer there or more secret there than it is in some other storage shed or whatever.


Walt wanted to put it in a place only he knew where it was. That's why he didn't even want Saul's guys to help him.



MegaHertz67 said:


> I thought they were after Heisenberg, but Fring wouldn't let them kill Walt because he still needed him. But Hank was snooping around and Fring convinced the twins to kill him instead.
> 
> Then Fring warned Hank so that Hank would shoot the twins and maybe take them out as well. Am I remembering this wrong?


The brothers wanted to go after Hank because he was the one who had killed their cousin, but they were not allowed because he was a DEA officer. So they went after Heisenberg instead. Gus still needed Walt, so he tried to get them to back off. When they insisted, Gus gave them the target they truly wanted: Hank.



netringer said:


> Yeah, poor Walt. He only killed a few dozen people and poisoned an innocent kid, but it was all for the kids.


The thing is, though, none of that would have happened if Walt had left Jessie to die at the hands of Gus' men. The irony is that had Walt been more Heisenbergian in regards to Jessie, he would have been less Heisenbergian in regards to everyone else. Gale, Mike, Drew, Gus, and the 10 people in prison would have still been alive. Brock would not have been poisoned.

So while Walt is primarily the ego-driven Heisenberg now, the self-sacrificing family man has always remained a part of him. And that shown through when he was willing to turn himself in so his family could get the money, which is what I think made him sympathetic. In fact, I think that's the only thing making him at all sympathetic at this point.

On the flip side, I'm not as sympathic toward Jessie as others are. He was the one who got Jane to start using again, and in my opinion, is more responsible for her death than Walt. And while Walt was responsible for escalating things on many occasions, he was too. So I'm not rooting for him any more than I am rooting for Walt.



Robin said:


> I can't decide whether Walt's "close enough" indicated he knew some money was missing or he wanted them to think he'd know if it was. He's so good with numbers it may be the former.


I interpreted it to mean that he was in a hurry, and wasn't going to bother doing a detailed count.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Not such a great episode IMHO. Still cool but too much Skylar and not enough Jessie, even Sol was stressed.


Wow couldn't disagree more. Watching Skylar throughout the episode was one of the best parts of the episode.



getreal said:


> And Saul's guys gave each other a relieved look when Walt did the quick check of the barrels of cash and said "Close enough!". That makes me think that they kept some of it for themselves.
> 
> ... Just sayin' ...


:up:

(although as the scene went on I almost wondered if they did give it to him exactly out of fear, and wanted a tip. Those are the two that Walt said to pay, right?)



getreal said:


> I loved the scene between Skyler and Marie in the bedroom ... Marie got all her info from Skyler without so much as a word out of her! Just after Skyler finally apologized did Marie explode.
> 
> Anna Gunn's performance was Emmy worthy, IMHO.





JohnB1000 said:


> Emmy worthy? Really? I could had done without almost all of it.


Again JohnB1000, couldn't disagree more. Watching Skyler had me on the edge of my seat..

In the bedroom while she was being quietly questioned, I kept saying out loud "DON'T.....". I'm only upset that she even said so much as to apologize (although I suppose she could technically argue that "I'm sorry" was just expressing sympathy, like "I'm sorry you broke your foot").

But Marie only really got info for herself.. Nothing usable in court.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> I was a bit let down on this one compared to last week's.





markp99 said:


> I saw this week much more as "setting the table" than moving the story. Very effective IMO.


:up:



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Jesse is clearly not in a rational head-space.


:up:



betts4 said:


> The GPS dealie was a good idea, smashing it after memorizing the numbers was an even better one but the lottery tickets was an awesome Mr. White idea.


:up::up::up:



betts4 said:


> Skylar and Marie. What a great scene.
> 
> An interesting play on siblings and both supporting their husbands rather true family. Well, maybe that isn't a fair way to say it, but my thought was that Skylar stuck with Walt instead of caving and going with Marie. We have seen that a few times when she could have talked to Hank and chose not to. This one being the most significant. I think it also changed how Walt viewed her, when she talked to him in the bathroom.


:up:



betts4 said:


> I actually thought he might be taking it to the hole they dug for the train robbery. I just couldn't remember if they pulled the big container that used to hold water out of the hole.


I thought the same thing. What I realized just now as I'm typing this though is that Jessie and Todd (and even Lydia) all knew where that location was too.



betts4 said:


> Imagine if Walt won the lottery...


This is my favorite idea so far. It'd be up there with a plane falling out of the sky and landing in Walt's pool, but you could pull it off in the last few episodes.



Hank said:


> The lottery ticket was strange though, because it could easily be thrown out or misplaced by other people in the house.





JohnB1000 said:


> It did strike me as an odd way to keep the numbers, there were so many other ways. Same as memorizing the coordinates, why not just write them down on a scrap of paper.


It was absolutely brilliant. Walt HAD to know that there was a huge chance the police were coming to his house and tearing it upside down. If they find a scrap of paper with numbers on it and nothing else, they're going to figure out it's GPS coordinates. Here with actual meaning (and placed in a place with such seeming carelessness), no one would give it a second glance.

Add to that the poetic idea that it's effectively a winning lottery ticket (whether the actual state lottery turns that number up or not).

If I were Walt, I know that every night when I go to get food from the fridge, I'd be looking at those numbers and rehearsing them again in my head. After a few days of that he should have a memory palace story in his head with those numbers that's so interesting that he wouldn't even need the ticket.

Walt didn't see it, but even Gus's idea of hiding numbers beneath a picture frame failed.. the magnet crashed the picture frame and the numbers were found.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> FWIW, I think if Hank would have dialed it back a notch (or 30) with Skyler in the diner, agree with her about the lawyer, make her feel like above all he's going to make sure she's legally protected, then he had a chance to win her to his side.
> 
> He got too intense, came on too strong and it spooked her. Then, Walt comes out with his "don't make me have done this for nothing" line and she's picked her side. I also think that Skyler is a little greedy and even if she disagrees with how she came about having all that money, she does not want to give it up.


So while I agree that Hank blew it (and I'm glad he did), you do have to remember the situation Hank's in. His job is over once he says anything. His only out here is coming in with enough actual proof that he doesn't need to make a pitch, but can actually SHOW that they did this and nail Walt.

If he agrees with her getting a lawyer, the conversation will probably end right there (Skyler will leave), and if she gets a lawyer, the lawyer will ask if she's under arrest, and it will be much more likely that Hank has to reveal all of this to his coworkers way before he has proof. He was in a tough position and his only real play here was to try to get something "for free" from her.


----------



## maltese (Aug 21, 2012)

+1 for the lotto ticket being for an inheritance for someone. The "close enough" goes back to the theme in the storage scene where skylar and Walt realize they have too much money worth many lifetimes. And also to the whole what is money really worth if we lost it all (family etc), and Jesse has had this realization for a long time now. Basically they got into cooking for money and now that they have it, they don't really want it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> The fact that you know that bothers me...





betts4 said:


> I admit, I wouldn't have known it if it wasn't for photoshopgrl and TCF.


This makes me irrationally happy 



JLucPicard said:


> Anna Gunn said on _Talking Bad _that this was a very emotional scene for both of them. She said that they usually rehearse things the morning of the shooting, but with this scene they had to rehearse the day before because it was so emotional.


It was a really good scene. Looking back on the episode, was the best work out of Anna Gunn for sure. :up:


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Cops stops Walt for busted tail light. A leads to B, and B leads to "What are these numbers?"


:up:



Numb And Number2 said:


> Numbers in his phone _will_ be investigated. Probably not a lottery number.


:up:



DevdogAZ said:


> I agree that was what she was texting. She found out where the lab was, gave them a chance to correct their problems, and when it was clear they weren't interested, she texted her team to move in. Given that their hideout appeared to be in the middle of nowhere, and that Lydia clearly didn't know where it was beforehand, it's a little surprising that she relied on having cell service and the text getting to her team immediately.


Hey wait a minute.. the guys bringing Lydia out to the lab were idiots. Why the hell would you blindfold someone but let them keep a cellphone which probably has GPS?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> Hey wait a minute.. the guys bringing Lydia out to the lab were idiots. Why the hell would you blindfold someone but let them keep a cellphone which probably has GPS?


Because they were idiots?

I mean, really because they weren't used to the cloak and dagger stuff necessary. They weren't Gus or Heisenberg.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Robin said:


> I'm betting that Jessie in his "**** it all" zone declined to call Saul.


Agreed, plus, the last time he went to Saul (very recently), Saul told Walt about it (and didn't do what Jessie asked him to do). He's already worried about Walt - if he even briefly awoke from his numbness he still might not have wanted to call Saul.. (but he still might).

I love that Jessie didn't say one word this entire episode. Excellent observation.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I don't think it was that she didn't want to actually see the carnage as much as she wanted plausible deniability. I think she's done things like that before where she wants to keep her bases covered but seeing the details would be harder to cover up if being asked about any of it.


:up:



betts4 said:


> I was curious about the color of the clothing this season. It seems that both Walt and Skylar are in neutral cream colored outfits.
> 
> I started thinking about it because this was often brought up when discussing Mad Men and it started me looking at other shows and the outfits worn there.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> http://tdylf.com/2013/08/11/infographic-colorizing-walter-whites-decay/


After seeing that link last week, Marie's purple stood out this week like a sore thumb! I think I even said out loud "Purple!"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

jkeegan said:


> After seeing that link last week, Marie's purple stood out this week like a sore thumb! I think I even said out loud "Purple!"


I commented on the purple too.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> I commented on the purple too.


...and I would expect no less from the shoe/style maven....


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I noticed the purple, too.

Marie is ALWAYS purple. She has the strongest color identity in the cast.

I am still trying to figure out what it means. I am familiar with the many meanings of purple, but none seem to really apply...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

What is it with the purple? I think people have said "oh they explained it" but then, never said what it meant.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> Agreed, plus, the last time he went to Saul (very recently), Saul told Walt about it (and didn't do what Jessie asked him to do). He's already worried about Walt - if he even briefly awoke from his numbness he still might not have wanted to call Saul.. (but he still might).
> 
> I love that Jessie didn't say one word this entire episode. Excellent observation.


I wonder if Skylar had called Saul from the diner, Hank would have just connected a couple more dots.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe it was explained before and I've forgotten but why hasn't Saul moved all that cash to secure Swiss and Cayman islands bank accounts? You can't really do anything with that much paper money.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

At least with Todd and Lydia cooking....Walt theoritcally could set them up as a scapegoat.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Maybe it was explained before and I've forgotten but why hasn't Saul moved all that cash to secure Swiss and Cayman islands bank accounts? You can't really do anything with that much paper money.


I don't think it's possible to move all of that cash. That's why Saul recommended the Nails business to laundered the money.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

dtle said:


> I don't think it's possible to move all of that cash. That's why Saul recommended the Nails business to laundered the money.


Could they have bought the Nail business and maybe another car wash or such under another name or something? A corporation?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I noticed the purple, too.
> 
> Marie is ALWAYS purple. She has the strongest color identity in the cast.
> 
> I am still trying to figure out what it means. I am familiar with the many meanings of purple, but none seem to really apply...


I never noticed it until my sister pointed it out while visiting last year. Then, last night I saw four different instances of purple in her house in one shot.

I really liked this episode. When it ended, I had no idea an hour (minus the FF for commercials) had gone by.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Speaking of the purple, Betsy did an interview and said this regarding it:



> *Fair enough. I read that you swore off purple while you shot the show.*
> And I still don't wear it at home! But on The Michael J. Fox Show just yesterday, I wore a purple dress. I don't like to tell a designer what to do, but I did say, If you could avoid that one color, I'd really appreciate it." We can work it in as we go down the road, but I said I didn't want to have a lot of that right now.
> 
> *Understandable. You've OD'd on it.*
> Yeah, in my life! I mean, honestly, early on, I think it was season three, I told my husband, "Nothing purple in my house." Not that I had a ton of purple before, but then you notice anything. We were renting a house in New Mexico, and even, like, the purple coffee cup, I'm not even joking, I was like, "Please don't bring me coffee in the purple coffee cup." I just associate it so much with Marie. My daughter is allowed. She can have all the purple she wants. Lavender, actually. Lavender [laughs]. She doesn't have to pay for what I do at work.


_from this article - may contain spoilers_


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

After college, I bought a new pool table and had purple felt installed. It was awesome. 

So I noticed Marie's purple fetish in S1E1.

As far as the colorizing bands having any real meaning across all the seasons -- it looks more like random bands for the most part. Sure, you can pick out Heisenberg was on-screen a lot during the end of S2..and that's not to say that the costume designers don't put A LOT of thought into the colors the characters wear, but from what I've seen in the past, it's much more about the tone or mood of the scene of the characters, and not an over-arcing 5 season plan. People can *find* patterns in almost anything, but do they actually mean anything, and were they done that way on purpose? I really don't think so.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Speaking of the purple, Betsy did an interview and said this regarding it:
> 
> _from this article - may contain spoilers_


I guess it is just Marie's "color". I can sort of understand - I have a purple cover for my iphone, a purple cover for my kindle and a couple of purple tops and even a handbag. I don't have purple appliances - but - I do have light blue walls in the kitchen and living room and do have things that accent that. And I do wear a lot of blue. So --- shrug -- who knows.


----------



## pj1016 (Apr 3, 2009)

The show ends like this:

Walt loses the lottery ticket, and takes a blow to the head in the epic fight to the finish with (Hank? Czechs? Jessie? Walt Jr.? I dunno).

Walt can't remember the gps coordinates to the money.

Last scene is a slow pan from close-in to miles away as Walt digs holes forever in the vast New Mexico desert...



pj


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Carlucci said:


> Walt is a scientist and has a great memory, so I have no doubt he could have kept the numbers in his head the whole time. To me, the reason he got the lotto ticket with the numbers is so he could leave a clue for Skylar. In his mind, he could succumb to his cancer or otherwise get killed at any time, so he made the coordinates into the ticket and hid them in plain sight. This gives Skylar plausible deniability on the location of the money, but would allow her to eventually find it if she can work out the code in the lotto ticket. I think Walt will give her a verbal hint at some point to look at the ticket for its clue.


Exactly this, as others have said. This is what I assumed right at the point where Walt told Skyler "Keep the money". Its a way for him to easily convey the information to her in a situation where he can't just come out and say it.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

pj1016 said:


> The show ends like this:
> 
> Walt loses the lottery ticket, and takes a blow to the head in the epic fight to the finish with (Hank? Czechs? Jessie? Walt Jr.? I dunno).
> 
> ...


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

mostman said:


> Exactly this, as others have said. This is what I assumed right at the point where Walt told Skyler "Keep the money". Its a way for him to easily convey the information to her in a situation where he can't just come out and say it.


There's always money in the banana stand.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mostman said:


>


Exactly what I thought of when I read pj1016's post. :up:


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Maybe it was explained before and I've forgotten but why hasn't Saul moved all that cash to secure Swiss and Cayman islands bank accounts? You can't really do anything with that much paper money.


Yeah, that's the exact problem. Most of the payments come in the form of cash, since that's not directly traceable.

The only ways to move it to Switzerland (not terribly safe for US citizens, btw), or the Caymans, or some other offshore, is to either use banks (paper trail) or actually move the damn cash.

Move more than $10k of it at a time[1] out of the country without declaring it, and you've got a crime on your hands.

You could put it in a sailboat and move it, but then you have to worry about Customs and the like.

Really, it's best to take some sort of business that has a regular cash flow, and cook the books. Something like a car wash. Or a chain of chicken joints.

[1] Err, more complicated than that. Deliberately breaking sums over $10k into sub-$10k chunks to move can be determined to be "structuring" and still get you into trouble


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I would love a Saul spin off. But not make it totally comedy. Make it an hour comedy with some heart to it. The Office - which was comedy but still had some touching moments.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

What heart are you expecting to get from Saul???

I guess you can say that he occasionally displays some evidence of a conscience with the people that he is closely associated with - that would sure make for a weird show.

"This week on 'Call Saul!': Saul has a crisis of conscience and talks Timmy the Tranny out of committing the double murder that would net him thousands!"


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I would love a Saul spin off. But not make it totally comedy. Make it an hour comedy with some heart to it. The Office - which was comedy but still had some touching moments.


I really want "Better Call Saul" to happen. That would be must see TV for me.

Re Marie and purple, there was a discussion on the BB podcast a while back about that. Basically, they said purple signifies royalty, and Marie has delusions of grandeur and likes the color.

They also talked about how color factors into the other characters. Drab with Walt, blacks with Heisenberg, drab with Skyler when she's unhappy, bright colors for her when she's happy (early days with Ted, for instance). Walt Jr wearing Cap'n Crunch colors, and so on. (I made up the last one.) So they put a lot of thought into the wardrobe.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> I wondering what the significance is of the remote control car in front of Hank's house? That car has been out there for multiple seasons hasn't it? I am assuming at some point one of them will back over the car and that will signify something.


The car was a way to show that we were seeing more of the same incident when Walt was in Hank's garage.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

911 center is flooded with calls when local cable goes out during this week's Breaking Bad. Sadly enough, I somehow "get" this. It was too an emergency!!  If the 911 operators were BB viewers they would have understood the urgency and sent someone out immediately! 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/19/us/cable-outage-911-calls/index.html?hpt=hp_t5


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

maltese said:


> +1 for the lotto ticket being for an inheritance for someone. ......


It just makes no sense. IF Walt dies, which is always a possibility, that lottery ticket means nothing. It could EASILY be thrown out, easily win $10 and be cashed in. There are just so many better ways this could have been handled. It really took me out of the moment. However, it's possible it could payoff later in some unexpected way. I haven't reached that point in this weeks podcast but I wonder how they explain it.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Could someone please help me remember something?

I know Walt had all of Mike's guys killed and I think I remember he got the list of people from Lydia. But who did the actual killing. Was it Todd's gang from the pest control company. If not who?

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Gerryex said:


> Could someone please help me remember something?
> 
> I know Walt had all of Mike's guys killed and I think I remember he got the list of people from Lydia. But who did the actual killing. Was it Todd's gang from the pest control company. If not who?
> 
> ...


Todd's uncle had "connections" in the various prisons IIRC...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> Could someone please help me remember something?
> 
> I know Walt had all of Mike's guys killed and I think I remember he got the list of people from Lydia. But who did the actual killing. Was it Todd's gang from the pest control company. If not who?


Todd's Uncle had an Aryan *********** gang with a bunch still in prison. It only took Walt's cash and some phone calls.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It was Todd's Uncle and his gang who had "friends" on the inside of the jails.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> It just makes no sense. IF Walt dies, which is always a possibility, that lottery ticket means nothing. It could EASILY be thrown out, easily win $10 and be cashed in. There are just so many better ways this could have been handled. It really took me out of the moment. However, it's possible it could payoff later in some unexpected way. I haven't reached that point in this weeks podcast but I wonder how they explain it.


I have a feeling that Walt has the numbers memorized. He is a smart guy and these are the most important numbers in his life. The lottery ticket isn't for him - he's using the ticket like a secret code to a treasure map, and he'll need to tell Skyler or Jr. or whomever when the time comes that the numbers are GPS coordinates. If he's in prison, he could pass that on without having to communicate the actual numbers. Walt isn't about to tell Skyler where the money is now, and he's taking a chance that he gets the opportunity to clue her in before he dies, which, of course, may not happen. But it would be funny to see Jr. cash it in for a $5 win to buy some cereal.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

netringer said:


> The car was a way to show that we were seeing more of the same incident when Walt was in Hank's garage.


Which didn't click with me; I didn't realize it until Hank opened the garage door. I just assumed the kid was playing with the car on another day or a later time...


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Todd's uncle had "connections" in the various prisons IIRC...





netringer said:


> Todd's Uncle had an Aryan *********** gang with a bunch still in prison. It only took Walt's cash and some phone calls.





Hank said:


> It was Todd's Uncle and his gang who had "friends" on the inside of the jails.


THANKS EVERYONE!!! Yes, now that you mention the Aryan gang with Todd's uncle it all comes back to me!

I've been watching BB from day one and its sometimes hard to remember all the "stuff" that has happened in the past. GREAT SHOW but I think it is time to finish it.

Gerry


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Todd's uncle had them killed  using some buddies still in prison. It was kind of like watching the end of the Godfather.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Breaking Bad AMC website had a nice 'extra 15 minutes' from the latest Talking Bad (Aaron and Anne). It's great because there are no commercials! Some good stuff. http://www.amctv.com/talking-bad/videos/episode-510-online-bonus-video-talking-bad


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I loved seeing Herc from FNL again during the final scene where Landry Lance Todd was leading Lydia through the carnage. IIRC, he also popped up in the 1st half finale, right?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> I have a feeling that Walt has the numbers memorized. He is a smart guy and these are the most important numbers in his life. The lottery ticket isn't for him - he's using the ticket like a secret code to a treasure map, and he'll need to tell Skyler or Jr. or whomever when the time comes that the numbers are GPS coordinates. If he's in prison, he could pass that on without having to communicate the actual numbers. Walt isn't about to tell Skyler where the money is now, and he's taking a chance that he gets the opportunity to clue her in before he dies, which, of course, may not happen. But it would be funny to see Jr. cash it in for a $5 win to buy some cereal.


I just thought this exact same thing before I read this.

The fact of what the lottery ticket is could be given to Skyler or Jr as some sort of "inheritance" by a lawyer if Walt dies.

-smak-


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

smak said:


> The fact of what the lottery ticket is could be given to Skyler or Jr as some sort of "inheritance" by a lawyer if Walt dies.


Aren't tickets like that usually for a drawing in a week or so?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Aren't tickets like that usually for a drawing in a week or so?


Yes, but it's not unusual for people to do nothing with them for a while. I don't buy lottery tickets very often, and when I do, I pin them to a bulletin board to remember to check the numbers and/or cash in my winnings. They can stay up there for months. So I can buy it that Walt would do that. If it gets cashed in or thrown away, assuming he knows the numbers, he can just get another ticket or come up with another plan.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Breaking Bad AMC website had a nice 'extra 15 minutes' from the latest Talking Bad (Aaron and _*Anne*_). It's great because there are no commercials! Some good stuff. http://www.amctv.com/talking-bad/videos/episode-510-online-bonus-video-talking-bad


Actually, it's Anna...and her guns...


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

My great-grandmother's name was Anna Gunn.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

tivoboyjr said:


> Yes, but it's not unusual for people to do nothing with them for a while. I don't buy lottery tickets very often, and I when I do, I pin them to a bulletin board to remember to check the numbers and/or cash in my winnings. They can stay up there for months. So I can buy it that Walt would do that. If it gets cashed in or thrown away, assuming he knows the numbers, he can just get another ticket or come up with another plan.


I was responding to a person who suggested the ticket could be handled by a lawyer as an inheritance. Does not seem likely for a ticket to a drawing in a week. Unless the drawing wins big, of course. But that would be a terrible bet for Walt to make.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> My great-grandmother's name was Anna Gunn.


Did she have a thriving car wash business and a husband with a gambling problem?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> Did she have a thriving car wash business and a husband with a gambling problem?


And was he prone to fugue states?


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Ohhh...

Imagine if things aren't going well in Hank's investigation, and it looks like they might get away with it..

And then Walt's ticket by crazy chance wins the lottery.

Walt Jr. sees that it won, and turns it in. The press finds out - they won big. The press interviews Walt Jr on TV before Walt Sr can tell him not to do the interview.

Hank wonders why the hell Walt would buy a lottery ticket, looks at the numbers that won that day, and figures out that those are GPS coordinates.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

jkeegan said:


> Ohhh...
> 
> Imagine if things aren't going well in Hank's investigation, and it looks like they might get away with it..
> 
> ...


Jr isn't 21 though, so he wouldn't be able to claim the prize.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> Ohhh...
> 
> Imagine if things aren't going well in Hank's investigation, and it looks like they might get away with it..
> 
> ...


That would be a funny twist if Hank ends up with the money! He could make an anonymous call to Gomey from Mexico to tell him that Walt is Heisenberg.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

GoPackGo said:


> Jr isn't 21 though, so he wouldn't be able to claim the prize.


Plus only one of the numbers would be the winner.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

GoPackGo said:


> Jr isn't 21 though, so he wouldn't be able to claim the prize.


Minimum age in New Mexico to play the lottery is 18.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

brianric said:


> Minimum age in New Mexico to play the lottery is 18.


There was an episode where Walt missed his son's 16th birthday party, so he's probably just around 17 now.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

john4200 said:


> I was responding to a person who suggested the ticket could be handled by a lawyer as an inheritance. Does not seem likely for a ticket to a drawing in a week. Unless the drawing wins big, of course. But that would be a terrible bet for Walt to make.


Lotteries have multi draws where you play a bunch of draws in a row. New Mexico has up to 10.

-smak-


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

smak said:


> Lotteries have multi draws where you play a bunch of draws in a row. New Mexico has up to 10.


So, 10 weeks max? Still does not seem useful for inheritance. I suppose he could buy a new ticket every 10 weeks with the same numbers, but that would be a bit suspicious. There are much better ways to handle it.

Off the top of my head, one good way would be to hire 3 different lawyers to contact Skylar and deliver a message in the event of Walt's death or long-term incarceration. Each lawyer would have a different message:

0--0--0--1--0--0--

-3--5--2--0--3--5-

--4--9--0--6--6--2


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I wonder how many people are playing those lottery numbers.


----------



## ngsmith (Jan 18, 2002)

john4200 said:


> I was responding to a person who suggested the ticket could be handled by a lawyer as an inheritance. Does not seem likely for a ticket to a drawing in a week. Unless the drawing wins big, of course. But that would be a terrible bet for Walt to make.


I don't think Walt is too worried about spending his last dollar on the lottery.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

sgsmith said:


> I don't think Walt is too worried about spending his last dollar on the lottery.


Huh? I don't mean it is a bad bet money-wise. I mean that it is a bad bet to depend on winning the lottery in order to be able to pass his ticket on as an inheritance.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

... and now the thread takes a turn towards over-analyzing lotteries. Get real, gang! Accept it as a detail to have a novel way to keep GPS coordinates inconspicuously available to Skyler and Walt jr. in case Walt goes fugue. Or rouge. Or rogue. But I prefer the term rouge. Makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Why would Hank, or anyone, deduce they were GPS coordinates?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Why would Hank, or anyone, deduce they were GPS coordinates?


I hate to admit this...but I agree with you....

There's absolutely no reason they would suspect they are GPS coordinates.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Why would Hank, or anyone, deduce they were GPS coordinates?


Six numbers, 2nd, 3rd, 5th and 6th all below 60, and the first and second are close to what they're used to in that town.

I live in Methuen, MA. If I see six numbers and the first one is 42 and the fourth is 71, it'a obvious to me that it's a GPS coordinate.

(Same with two numbers with decimal places if it's 42.something and 71.something (even more obvious if it's -71.something)).


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Plus, didn't you guys ever watch Close Encounters of the Third Kind?


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

By the way, in the "camera is inside something" shots (like when we're in the washing machine and Walt reaches in), now add "Inside a GPS unit"!


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

The particular coordinates Walt had make it even more obvious because the second number is 59. When I see 59 I usually think about minutes or seconds and 60 being the limit. If I saw the 59 I'd immediately check the 3rd 5th and 6th spot to see if they're below 60 too, even if I wasn't in an area where the 1st and 3rd were the same as my home.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

But you guys are all geeks...I don't think regular folks would have a clue they're GPS coordinates. I'm something of a geek, and it wouldn't occur to me. I have no clue what the GPS coordinates are for my location. I guess I'll have to turn in my "something of a geek" card....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, I know Minneapolis is 40-something, 90-something. But seeing a 40-something and a 90-something in a string of six numbers probably wouldn't register.

I guess it depends on what kind of geek you are. Most geeks are pretty spotty in their geekiness...we they would have to be; in order to hold such massive amounts of data on our their specialty, there wouldn't be room for all the other kinds of geeky data.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm usually very critical of things like this, but I do think a reasonably educated person that's into technology, computers, piloting, sailing, GPS, Geocaching, and/or Letterboxing, etc would very quickly notice they were GPS coordinates.

What nobody seems to be noticing is that the latitude is -106° 36′ 52″, but the negative is not expressed anywhere. +34° 59′ 20.00″, 106° 36′ 52″ ends up being in the middle of a mountain range in Longxian, Baoji, Shaanxi China (see: http://goo.gl/maps/oXd7c )


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> I don't think regular folks would have a clue they're GPS coordinates.


I'm certain I'm not.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> By the way, in the "camera is inside something" shots (like when we're in the washing machine and Walt reaches in), now add "Inside a GPS unit"!


Yeah, I had trouble figuring that POV out, even with seeing the backwards numbers.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm into tech, work with computers, even done Geocaching once or twice. I would NEVER look at a lottery ticket and think "ahh gps coordinates". 

Unless you wrote GPS Coordinates next to them I don't think it would cross my mind.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> I'm usually very critical of things like this, but I do think a reasonably educated person that's into technology, computers, piloting, sailing, GPS, Geocaching, and/or Letterboxing, etc would very quickly notice they were GPS coordinates.
> 
> What nobody seems to be noticing is that the latitude is -106° 36′ 52″, but the negative is not expressed anywhere. +34° 59′ 20.00″, 106° 36′ 52″ ends up being in the middle of a mountain range in Longxian, Baoji, Shaanxi China (see: http://goo.gl/maps/oXd7c )


It can also be +34° 59.20.00″, 106° 36.52"


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Why would Hank, or anyone, deduce they were GPS coordinates?





JohnB1000 said:


> I'm into tech, work with computers, even done Geocaching once or twice. I would NEVER look at a lottery ticket and think "ahh gps coordinates".
> 
> Unless you wrote GPS Coordinates next to them I don't think it would cross my mind.





Bierboy said:


> But you guys are all geeks...I don't think regular folks would have a clue they're GPS coordinates. I'm something of a geek, and it wouldn't occur to me. I have no clue what the GPS coordinates are for my location. I guess I'll have to turn in my "something of a geek" card....


Ok, first, yes Bierboy you have to turn in your "something of a geek" card. 

Second, who said anything about "regular folks" having a clue that they're GPS coordinates?

As best as I can make out of this muddled tangent, the question was whether it made more sense for Walt to have the coordinates written down on a plain piece of paper, or in the meaning-disguised form of a lottery ticket. I and others have said that a random piece of paper with numbers on it is far too obvious, and that the lottery ticket was clever because it already has a supposed meaning, so people wouldn't give it a second glance (the way they would a scrap of paper with 6 numbers on it).

But no one is saying that has anything to do with "regular folks". The issue is the police. As was posted, if Walt gets stopped by any police for ANY reason (busted taillight, Hank deciding he doesn't need evidence to tell his partner and his partner brings Walt in for questioning, etc), and he's holding a slip of paper with 6 lone numbers on it, then the POLICE are going to try to figure out what the paper means. Maybe, even, DETECTIVES. And what's the main question that will be on their minds if they ever charge him with something? Oh yeah.. WHERE IS THE MONEY??!

So if you knew someone had hid tons of money, and you caught them, and they had on them (or in their house) a slip of paper with 6 lone numbers on it.. you wouldn't start trying to figure out what they mean?? They'd see if any bank accounts had account numbers that matched those number of digits, if there weren't any spaces between them. If not, where else could someone hide something.. WHERE.. well, maybe in the desert, but we'll never find that because we don't know WHERE it is..

GPS coordinates tell you where something is. That's not that cryptic.

But if you went to a supermarket and bought 6 items, each of whose dollar and ten cent mark lined up with your coordinates, and rang them up in that order, then that'd be great.. Someone tearing through the house (or your wallet in the police office) would see a receipt and ignore it.

Walt's idea was more poetic and a bit less cryptic, because lottery tickets are typically associated with TONS OF MONEY. But he couldn't buy a ticket out in the desert. So he memorized the numbers (rather than writing them on a slip of VERY conspicious paper for some cop or gangster to find), smashed the GPS, went straight to a store, bought his encoded coordinates (lottery ticket), and went home. Now he can rehearse the number every night until he knows it as well as 4 8 15 16 23 42 (I didn't look that up, as most of you know), he won't even need it anymore, but later he can say one single phrase to Skyler with a knowing glance.. Say "If the car wash business, our only source of income, ever fails, you can always get a LOTTERY TICKET". Any cops listening won't know what he's talking about.

Whether the average person recognizes it or not doesn't matter. All there needs to be is ONE person at the police station that has a basic GPS idea of where they are in the world, to see those numbers on a blank slip and drive out there and find all of that incriminating money.

Hank's solution was brilliant. The more people who actually wouldn't recognize it, the more brilliant it is (as long as he gets to tell Skyler, however indirectly.. he could already have written it into his "will" with Saul that he should tell her to go "play the lottery").


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

So much of that makes sense only if you want it to. I don't have much time but why could be not write the numbers down and later move them to his permanent solution and burn the paper, eat it if stopped that day. Why buy a lottery ticket and publicly display it that way. There just seems to be so many other elegant ways that this is just a TV show device to make people say 'how clever' 

Now perhaps there is a payoff later that makes it add up but for all the smart and clever things he's done this seems like a plot device.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

jkeegan said:


> ...
> Second, who said anything about "regular folks" having a clue that they're GPS coordinates?
> 
> ...
> ...


you should read the posts in this thread again


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Hank said:


> ...I do think a reasonably educated person that's into technology, computers, piloting, sailing, GPS, Geocaching, and/or Letterboxing, etc would very quickly notice they were GPS coordinates....


...and THAT certainly would apply to most anybody.....


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Hank said:


> What nobody seems to be noticing is that the latitude is -106° 36′ 52″, but the negative is not expressed anywhere. +34° 59′ 20.00″, 106° 36′ 52″ ends up being in the middle of a mountain range in Longxian, Baoji, Shaanxi China (see: http://goo.gl/maps/oXd7c )


Looks like there's a 50% chance that the money is buried in the ocean.


----------



## maltese (Aug 21, 2012)

JohnB1000 said:


> So much of that makes sense only if you want it to. I don't have much time but why could be not write the numbers down and later move them to his permanent solution and burn the paper, eat it if stopped that day. Why buy a lottery ticket and publicly display it that way. There just seems to be so many other elegant ways that this is just a TV show device to make people say 'how clever'
> 
> Now perhaps there is a payoff later that makes it add up but for all the smart and clever things he's done this seems like a plot device.


I think the point is that he has a great memory. He knows he can remember the numbers. The ticket was not for him.

Also, he is in scramble mode, and knows Hank could have him arrested any minute. So as was mentioned, written down is not a good way to pass the info to skylar or whomever.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I wonder about why he has to write something down for Skylar.

She's an accountant.

She is a WHIZ with numbers. 

I bet if he reeled those numbers off to her once or twice even she would remember them.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I wonder about why he has to write something down for Skylar.
> 
> She's an accountant.
> 
> ...


Do you bet hundreds of millions of dollars?


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Keep in mind she has been married to Walt a long time. She knows him. She knows he wouldn't buy a lottery ticket because of the poor odds of winning so she knows it is significant. And it's also her property that probably wouldn't be scrutinized by police if they seize a bunch of crap from the house.

And Walt tells Saul, "Tell Skylar 3 letters. GPS".


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Did everyone notice that Lydia's driver had a Heisenberg thing going on? Guess he's become such the legend that he's inspiring thug fashion now.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

john4200 said:


> So, 10 weeks max? Still does not seem useful for inheritance. I suppose he could buy a new ticket every 10 weeks with the same numbers,* but that would be a bit suspicious.* There are much better ways to handle it.
> 
> Off the top of my head, one good way would be to hire 3 different lawyers to contact Skylar and deliver a message in the event of Walt's death or long-term incarceration. Each lawyer would have a different message:
> 
> ...


Why? Many people who play regularly use the same set of numbers. It wouldn't be any more suspicious than granny using all her birthday numbers every week.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I wonder about why he has to write something down for Skylar.
> 
> She's an accountant.
> 
> ...


With the lottery ticket Walt gets the following features:
1) He doesn't have to tell her now. They're still in a risky period right now.. For all he knows she could turn him in to Hank (or already had) - he hadn't talked to her yet. So he might not want to tell her yet.
2) He can easily tell her later in a way that others can't figure out. He can say "lottery".. He can say "ticket". He can say "fridge". If she knows that he hates the lottery she might already noticed that he bought a ticket and she might already think it odd, and all he has to say is "tax on people who are bad at math" and suddenly she'd realize why he bought the ticket. He can't recite numbers to her if he's in jail because everyone listens to their conversation (but he doesn't want to have to tell her ahead of time either - see #1)
3) Given enough time, she could figure it out. If Walt dies without saying anything, and she's searching everywhere with lots of time for the money, eventually she'll put 2 and 2 together and remember that the ticket went up the same day that he moved the money for her. That's far different than being told the location and immediately having to decide what to do - should I take the $ and run now? Tell Hank? Witness protection? So many immediate choices!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

jkeegan said:


> eventually she'll put 2 and 2 together and remember that the ticket went up the same day that he moved the money for her.


I think she figures that out in the next episode, and likewise knows not to ask about it, but just "knows". Skyler may be annoying, but she is smart.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> So much of that makes sense only if you want it to. I don't have much time but why could be not write the numbers down and later move them to his permanent solution and burn the paper, eat it if stopped that day. Why buy a lottery ticket and publicly display it that way. There just seems to be so many other elegant ways that this is just a TV show device to make people say 'how clever'
> 
> Now perhaps there is a payoff later that makes it add up but for all the smart and clever things he's done this seems like a plot device.


1) I'm not merely saying this was "clever". I said it was brilliant, and perhaps what I really should have said is it's eloquent (elegant? both?). It's damned poetic, and beats the hell out of raw numbers on a slip of paper (and he doesn't have to gamble hundreds of million dollars on a bet that someone won't surprise him with a gun to the temple before he can swallow paper).

2) What the hell is wrong with it also being a plot device down the road? We're watching a story here, not just cataloging the most efficient mechanisms of secret information storage. Suppose the writers had had Walt bring a laptop out with him and create a 4096 but cryptographic key and encrypt the GPS coordinates and a map of the site, then put the encrypted map on a microSD card, put it in a cell phone, and use a Tor network to send it to a safe location (then destroy the laptop and phone). Would you want to watch that story? Come on!

I'm sorry that you don't see it, but there's a beauty and "aha!!" and coolness factor to what the writers did here, and one that I think Walt's character himself appreciates (it's a winning lottery ticket). Let the art be what it is. We don't care if you think Picaso's paintings could have more accurately depicted his portraits if he had a camera at the time and had used that instead.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> I'm into tech, work with computers, even done Geocaching once or twice. I would NEVER look at a lottery ticket and think "ahh gps coordinates".
> 
> Unless you wrote GPS Coordinates next to them I don't think it would cross my mind.


Bet that you think about it now!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with it being a plot device, but if that's what it is then it's not consistent with being brilliant. That makes it convenient.

I absolutely did not see the brilliance and coolness because I immediately thought "that makes no sense" which makes it completely inconsistent with the generally excellent writing and plotting. It completely took me out of the story. It's highly inconsistent with his other actions throughout the story.

If Skylar considers a lottery ticket out of character for Walt then so does Hank.

I'm sorry you can't see that a % of people found this choice to be unsatisfying. I suggest that had this happened in Under The Dome or some other unpopular show everyone would have criticized it.


----------



## ngsmith (Jan 18, 2002)

Did no one watch Close Encounters? The scene where the bearded guy says something like "excuse me, but in a previous life I worked with maps. These are map coordinates." Then the guys break into an office and steal a large globe.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> I absolutely did not see the brilliance and coolness because I immediately thought "that makes no sense" which makes it completely inconsistent with the generally excellent writing and plotting. It completely took me out of the story.


While I didn't have as much of a problem with the lottery ticket itself as you did, I do think they could have transitioned better between him memorizing the numbers and putting the ticket on the fridge.

As it was, I too was taken out of the story because they went straight from him spending time memorizing the numbers and then smashing the GPS to putting written numbers on the fridge. I thought I had missed something, and replayed the scene because those two actions didn't make sense together.

I think it would have been better had they shown him driving back while repeating the numbers to himself. Then, while saying the numbers, he starts coughing. He looks around, and sees a convenience store. Then it cuts to him posting the ticket on the fridge.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

sgsmith said:


> Did no one watch Close Encounters? The scene where the bearded guy says something like "excuse me, but in a previous life I worked with maps. These are map coordinates." Then the guys break into an office and steal a large globe.


I prefer the Closet Cases of the Nerd Kind version (segment starts at 7:55)


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

sgsmith said:


> Did no one watch Close Encounters? The scene where the bearded guy says something like "excuse me, but in a previous life I worked with maps. These are map coordinates." Then the guys break into an office and steal a large globe.


I prefer the Closet Cases of the Nerd Kind version (segment starts at 7:55)






"Excuse me, I was a scientist before I became a bad actor. I know what that number is..."


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

I think we also have to consider that the cancer and/or chemo may eventually have an effect on his memory, so the lottery ticket may be a backup in-case he can't remember the numbers at some point in the future. We are seeing the physical signs of the disease, so it is not a jump to think there may be mental lapses as well. 

In real life, I would think there would be other ways to hide the numbers in plain sight, maybe even use a lottery ticket, but have some extra lines in there to throw anyone off. But, TV being a visual medium, I think it would be very hard to show this kind of thing. Some people here missed the lottery ticket as it was, if the numbers were hidden with some additional data, there would be no way to elegantly reveal that to the audience. Personally, I thought the lottery ticket was clever and elegant, but probably dumbed down a little for storytelling purposes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BitbyBlit said:


> I think it would have been better had they shown him driving back while repeating the numbers to himself. Then, while saying the numbers, he starts coughing. He looks around, and sees a convenience store. Then it cuts to him posting the ticket on the fridge.


Which would be nice, but the episode was already running long...


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

sgsmith said:


> Did no one watch Close Encounters? The scene where the bearded guy says something like "excuse me, but in a previous life I worked with maps. These are map coordinates." Then the guys break into an office and steal a large globe.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9776794#post9776794


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> I prefer the Closet Cases of the Nerd Kind version (segment starts at 7:55)


Wow that is truly unwatchable.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I'm surprised people are thinking so much about the ticket or making it into such a big deal. I saw it as a way to cleverly leave a clue for his family to find the money in the event of his death or capture. 

The downside to the plan is the risk they don't figure it out unless he tells them what the numbers are. 

I don't think we would expect them to figure it out, I think Walt is counting on being able to clue Skyler in at some point.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> I'm surprised people are thinking so much about the ticket or making it into such a big deal.


^this times a million!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It's the standard TCF over-analysis. The show is otherwise perfect, the only thing we can find to perseverate on is a lottery ticket.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

maltese said:


> I think the point is that he has a great memory. He knows he can remember the numbers. The ticket was not for him.
> 
> Also, he is in scramble mode, and knows Hank could have him arrested any minute. So as was mentioned, written down is not a good way to pass the info to skylar or whomever.


And he can get to the money without the numbers. The ticket was not for him and the numbers are not for him.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

OK, new topic. I'm in a debate with my friend about why Skyler didn't jump at Hank's offer to protect her and to take down Walt. 

I say that things are better now with Walt than they were a few months before when she sent the kids to Hank and Marie's and wouldn't let Walt in the house. I say that with Gus Fring gone, the threat of imminent danger to the family has diminished. With Walt "retired," she has her husband back and a good business and more money than she could ever spend and things are going well. She knows she's an accomplice to what Walt is doing and that if he's prosecuted, she may be prosecuted, too. And even if she's not, all their assets will be seized and her life as she knows it will be completely over. And finally, with Hank telling her about Walt's cancer being back, she realizes that if she can just keep Hank at bay for a few months, all of this may be over and she'll get to keep the money without having to ever tell all she knows.

My friend says that Skyler is in hell and wants nothing more than to get away from Walt. She fears for her life and her kids every day. She can't stand Walt and thinks he's evil. So he was totally confused at the scene in the diner as to why she didn't jump at the chance to spill her guts to Hank and get protection from him.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I totally agree with your assessment DevdogAZ.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> ^this times a million!


Agree!!


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> OK, new topic. I'm in a debate with my friend about why Skyler didn't jump at Hank's offer to protect her and to take down Walt.
> 
> I say that things are better now with Walt than they were a few months before when she sent the kids to Hank and Marie's and wouldn't let Walt in the house. I say that with Gus Fring gone, the threat of imminent danger to the family has diminished. With Walt "retired," she has her husband back and a good business and more money than she could ever spend and things are going well. She knows she's an accomplice to what Walt is doing and that if he's prosecuted, she may be prosecuted, too. And even if she's not, all their assets will be seized and her life as she knows it will be completely over. And finally, with Hank telling her about Walt's cancer being back, she realizes that if she can just keep Hank at bay for a few months, all of this may be over and she'll get to keep the money without having to ever tell all she knows.


This makes sense to me. Skyler, after all, has her own "sh*t to deal with....and, who's to say that Hank has any control, reallly, over what happens to Skyler after he gets her to give up Walt?

And, on some level, as much as she hates him......she loves (loved) him on some level...enough to help protect him by laundering, lying and acting. So, I'm sure she's thinking that if there is a way for no one to get hurt, she'd prefer that. If Walt gets hurt, the whole family blows up.....even more than it is now. So....I get why Skyler wouldn't give Walt up. And, as has been said....Hank didn't help his case to persuade her by taking out the recorder, asking her to state her name and date for the record, etc......too much like reality and arrest for Skyler and not knowing what's next. ....


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Hank said:


> I totally agree with your assessment DevdogAZ.


Me too.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> My friend says that Skyler is in hell and wants nothing more than to get away from Walt. She fears for her life and her kids every day. She can't stand Walt and thinks he's evil. So he was totally confused at the scene in the diner as to why she didn't jump at the chance to spill her guts to Hank and get protection from him.


Your friend is right to be confused. Because in the context of his theory, this makes no sense whatsoever.

Which calls the validity of his theory into question...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> I prefer the Closet Cases of the Nerd Kind version (segment starts at 7:55)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna build a mountain
In your living room
Gonna build a mountain
And it's gonna be keen

Greg


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I say that things are better now with Walt than they were a few months before when she sent the kids to Hank and Marie's and wouldn't let Walt in the house. I say that with Gus Fring gone, the threat of imminent danger to the family has diminished. With Walt "retired," she has her husband back and


Not this.



> a good business and more money than she could ever spend and things are going well. She knows she's an accomplice to what Walt is doing and that if he's prosecuted, she may be prosecuted, too. And even if she's not, all their assets will be seized and her life as she knows it will be completely over.


THIS.



> And finally, with Hank telling her about Walt's cancer being back, she realizes that if she can just keep Hank at bay for a few months, all of this may be over and she'll get to keep the money without having to ever tell all she knows.


And this was the icing on the cake.



> My friend says that Skyler is in hell and wants nothing more than to get away from Walt. She fears for her life and her kids every day. She can't stand Walt and thinks he's evil. So he was totally confused at the scene in the diner as to why she didn't jump at the chance to spill her guts to Hank and get protection from him.


That's where she was a few months ago but now things have settled down.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hank said:


> It's the standard TCF over-analysis. The show is otherwise perfect, the only thing we can find to perseverate on is a lottery ticket.


It's not over-analysis it's the enjoyment of discussing the show.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> OK, new topic. I'm in a debate with my friend about why Skyler didn't jump at Hank's offer to protect her and to take down Walt.
> 
> I say that things are better now with Walt than they were a few months before when she sent the kids to Hank and Marie's and wouldn't let Walt in the house. I say that with Gus Fring gone, the threat of imminent danger to the family has diminished. With Walt "retired," she has her husband back and a good business and more money than she could ever spend and things are going well. She knows she's an accomplice to what Walt is doing and that if he's prosecuted, she may be prosecuted, too. And even if she's not, all their assets will be seized and her life as she knows it will be completely over. And finally, with Hank telling her about Walt's cancer being back, she realizes that if she can just keep Hank at bay for a few months, all of this may be over and she'll get to keep the money without having to ever tell all she knows.
> 
> My friend says that Skyler is in hell and wants nothing more than to get away from Walt. She fears for her life and her kids every day. She can't stand Walt and thinks he's evil. So he was totally confused at the scene in the diner as to why she didn't jump at the chance to spill her guts to Hank and get protection from him.


I agree with your assessment. I'd add that Skyler is very concerned about the kids' perception of Walt (and also of her). For that reason alone, she isn't going to volunteer to tell everything (to a cop, on a witness stand, etc.) But I do think it's not horrible news for her that Walt won't be around much longer. If he'd said "the doc says I'm healthy as a horse and will live to be 100" I doubt her reaction would have been "let's do nothing." She might have tried to cut a deal then. But this way she doesn't have to do that.

And even if Walt dies soon, Skyler could still be prosecuted. For money laundering, if nothing else. But I don't know if there's enough real evidence there to make it stick.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> I'm surprised people are thinking so much about the ticket or making it into such a big deal. I saw it as a way to cleverly leave a clue for his family to find the money in the event of his death or capture.


At least it's integral to the plot, unlike what color shirts Skylar's sister is wearing.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

I fully agree with you DevdogAZ, with the slight exception being that I reserve room for the possibility that she might actually be sad now that the cancer has returned. Like you say, everything is different now. I wouldn't be surprised to see Skyler crying (not relieved) if we ever actually see Walt die.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> I fully agree with you DevdogAZ, with the slight exception being that I reserve room for the possibility that she might actually be sad now that the cancer has returned. Like you say, everything is different now. I wouldn't be surprised to see Skyler crying (not relieved) if we ever actually see Walt die.


I'd vote for her being sad and relieved at the same time.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> It's not over-analysis it's the enjoyment of discussing the show.


:up:


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

gchance said:


> Gonna build a mountain
> In your living room
> Gonna build a mountain
> And it's gonna be keen


This means something.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> I'd vote for her being sad and relieved at the same time.


:up:


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> I fully agree with you DevdogAZ, with the slight exception being that I reserve room for the possibility that she might actually be sad now that the cancer has returned. Like you say, everything is different now. I wouldn't be surprised to see Skyler crying (not relieved) if we ever actually see Walt die.


You took the words right out of my mouth. 100% is what I think, even down to her sadness of the return of the cancer just being a slight twinge...a possibility.


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

Hank said:


> It's the standard TCF over-analysis. The show is otherwise perfect, the only thing we can find to perseverate on is a lottery ticket.


Imagine the discussion if Walt had created a Rebus.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Carlucci said:


> Imagine the discussion if Walt had created a Rebus.


You owe me a keyboard!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Next episode. Walt hires a cleaning lady.

"This is an old lottery ticket. It's not a winner. Toss."


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

DevdogAZ said:


> OK, new topic. I'm in a debate with my friend about why Skyler didn't jump at Hank's offer to protect her and to take down Walt.
> 
> I say that things are better now with Walt than they were a few months before when she sent the kids to Hank and Marie's and wouldn't let Walt in the house. I say that with Gus Fring gone, the threat of imminent danger to the family has diminished. With Walt "retired," she has her husband back and a good business and more money than she could ever spend and things are going well. She knows she's an accomplice to what Walt is doing and that if he's prosecuted, she may be prosecuted, too. And even if she's not, all their assets will be seized and her life as she knows it will be completely over. And finally, with Hank telling her about Walt's cancer being back, she realizes that if she can just keep Hank at bay for a few months, all of this may be over and she'll get to keep the money without having to ever tell all she knows.
> 
> My friend says that Skyler is in hell and wants nothing more than to get away from Walt. She fears for her life and her kids every day. She can't stand Walt and thinks he's evil. So he was totally confused at the scene in the diner as to why she didn't jump at the chance to spill her guts to Hank and get protection from him.


your friend is clueless

your analysis is 100% correct


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> write the numbers down and later move them to his permanent solution and burn the paper, eat it if stopped that day


When he eats the paper because he is stopped then he no longer has the numbers, oops.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (Sep 29, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> I fully agree with you DevdogAZ, with the slight exception being that I reserve room for the possibility that she might actually be sad now that the cancer has returned. Like you say, everything is different now. I wouldn't be surprised to see Skyler crying (not relieved) if we ever actually see Walt die.


After she asks him about the cancer when he's lying on the bathroom floor, Walt asks her if she was happy to hear it. Her response was "I haven't been happy about anything in a long time."


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Numb And Number2 said:


> When he eats the paper because he is stopped then he no longer has the numbers, oops.


LOL



JoeyJoJo said:


> After she asks him about the cancer when he's lying on the bathroom floor, Walt asks her if she was happy to hear it. Her response was "I haven't been happy about anything in a long time."


Right. But she DIDN'T say "good" (like Hank said), which is exactly what she would have said a while back when she told him she was waiting for the cancer to kill him. So they're at LEAST in a "better" situation than they were before.

But despite what she says, we saw her pretty happy and laughing at that BBQ at the end of last year, before Hank went into the bathroom.

She no longer wants Walt to die. Mark my words. (even though I really only think it's a possibility, but what the hell, I'm all in).


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> By the way, in the "camera is inside something" shots (like when we're in the washing machine and Walt reaches in), now add "Inside a GPS unit"!


I liked the camera on the barrel of cash rolling out of the van.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ElJay said:


> I liked the camera on the barrel of cash rolling out of the van.


My favorite was the overhead of Jesse at the beginning of the episode on the playground equipment...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The memes are surfacing...


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

LOL. 

Loved Walt's response to Saul, "I'll send you to Belize."


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Bryanmc said:


> LOL.
> 
> Loved Walt's response to Saul, "I'll send you to Belize."


 I loved it too because it seems to hint that Saul is actually safe.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Saul needs to be safe for the spinoff. 

Speaking of hidden numbers, remember that Gus Fringe had those bank account numbers hidden behind a picture. The Feds were able to deduce what they were.

Lottery tickets are different, since they are not hidden. However, it only take one smart TV detective to figure out why a millionaire drug dealer would have lottery tickets, and then realize the numbers have to mean something.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dtle said:


> ...it only take _*one smart TV detective*_ to figure out why a millionaire drug dealer would have lottery tickets, and then realize the numbers have to mean something.


oxymoron...


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

dtle said:


> Saul needs to be safe for the spinoff.


I honestly feel like the Saul spinoff will take place before the events of Breaking Bad. Doing that will open the door for cameos from Mike and Gus.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

dtle said:


> Saul needs to be safe for the spinoff.


The spinoff could always be a prequel. Remember when Walt and Jesse had him with a bag over his head, on his knees, out by the Winnebago at night, and he was petrified that they had been sent by someone (Pablo?). We never did get that backstory. Maybe we never will. But the point is he had a colorful career before Walt. In some respects a prequel would be easier to write - it would allow for a lighter tone.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> oxymoron...


Not necessarily...the average TV detective is the most brilliant mind in the history of humanity or the biggest idiot ever, depending on the needs of the script at a given moment.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Bierboy said:


> oxymoron...


Columbo ?
Monk ?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

jamesl said:


> Columbo ?
> Monk ?


Jim Rockford FTW!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

danterner said:


> The spinoff could always be a prequel. Remember when Walt and Jesse had him with a bag over his head, on his knees, out by the Winnebago at night, and he was petrified that they had been sent by someone (Pablo?). We never did get that backstory. Maybe we never will. But the point is he had a colorful career before Walt. In some respects a prequel would be easier to write - it would allow for a lighter tone.


A prequel would be great. And until you mentioned it, I had forgotten about that seen with him, Jesse and Walt. Was it one of their first?

Anyway, I vote prequel. That would be fun.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I think if there is a spin-off, it has to be a prequel. It's just not going to work in a post-Heisenberg Albuquerque. And then we can get Mike back!


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I think if there is a spin-off, it has to be a prequel. It's just not going to work in a post-Heisenberg Albuquerque. And then we can get Mike back!


Or maybe Saul decides to get the hell out of ABQ, and moves to LA for a fresh start. Then it's just Saul and his law practice, and there aren't any ties to Breaking Bad.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> Or maybe Saul decides to get the hell out of ABQ, and moves to LA for a fresh start. Then it's just Saul and his law practice, and there aren't any ties to Breaking Bad.


Saul trying to pass the California Bar Exam could be a whole show unto itself. The FBI exam scene from Spies Like Us comes to mind.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

danterner said:


> Saul trying to pass the California Bar Exam could be a whole show unto itself.


That thought crossed my mind as I typed it. But Saul would find a way!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

danterner said:


> Saul trying to pass the California Bar Exam could be a whole show unto itself. The FBI exam scene from Spies Like Us comes to mind.





tivoboyjr said:


> That thought crossed my mind as I typed it. But Saul would find a way!


 It's gotta be trivial to pass the California Bar.

Orly Taitz did it without going to law school.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

netringer said:


> It's gotta be trivial to pass the California Bar.
> 
> Orly Taitz did it without going to law school.


He could just hire Mike from Suits to take it for him.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Another Grantland Breaking Bad "precap."

This is very hit or miss, but the hits are pretty good - like the story behind "mustache man."


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Bryanmc said:


> LOL.
> 
> Loved Walt's response to Saul, "I'll send you to Belize."


http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2...ng-bad-offered-free-vacations/?ref=television


> On Thursday, the Belize Tourism Board said that it would offer free vacations to Vince Gilligan, the "Breaking Bad" creator and show runner, and eight of its stars...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

That's a hoot!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

"Purple fish for Marie." Hah!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I had never seen the show before, and just watched the entire run in the past week.
I'm now up to date for tomorrow.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I had never seen the show before, and just watched the entire run in the past week.
> I'm now up to date for tomorrow.


Welcome to the light!

It's kinda a green tint.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I had never seen the show before, and just watched the entire run in the past week.
> I'm now up to date for tomorrow.


Holy. Moley. That's some serious binge watching! It took me about 3 weeks to watch the first four seasons when I joined in.

Welcome to Breaking Bad. What did you think?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> What did you think?


He watched the whole show in a week. In the detective business, I think they call that a Clue.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

One of my coworkers watch the entire run for the first time this past week too. He came in everyday looking tired but saying with wide eyes "Ok, I'm at this part!"


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I liked it a lot. It helps that I have a second monitor at work, and that I work for myself. 

Also Netflix streaming is great.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah! Netflix, *****!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> That was brillant.


Except lottos don't have numbers that go up to 106, do they?

and... when I bury millions of dollars, I kind of just remember where I put it. But I get that perhaps the lotto ticket will let others find the money in time. Of course they may throw it away since it's expired.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> HE killed 10 people. Referring to Walt, explaining why they shouldn't steal the money.


Which 10 people in 2 minutes? I'm blanking on what exactly this refers to.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Which 10 people in 2 minutes? I'm blanking on what exactly this refers to.


The hit he coordinated across several jails


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

danterner said:


> The hit he coordinated across several jails


Thank you.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> and... when I bury millions of dollars, I kind of just remember where I put it. But I get that perhaps the lotto ticket will let others find the money in time. Of course they may throw it away since it's expired.


Not sure if you've ever been to the desert Southwest, but it goes on forever. And it all looks alike.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Except lottos don't have numbers that go up to 106, do they?.


It's the old-school Pick-3 lottery game. Walt played six games.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm loving Breaking Bad -- they've got flash forwards, lottery numbers and people yelling, "Walt!!" - Carlton Cuse.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369489922970759168


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm loving Breaking Bad -- they've got flash forwards, lottery numbers and people yelling, "Walt!!" - Carlton Cuse.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/369489922970759168




But I bet BB has a proper ending...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not sure if you've ever been to the desert Southwest, but it goes on forever. And it all looks alike.


I have, yes.

But this is Walt, and this is a cajillion dollars. I'm sure he'll go to his grave knowing how to get back to the exact spot.

I could be wrong.



Hank said:


> It's the old-school Pick-3 lottery game. Walt played six games.


Gotcha, 6 games on one ticket. And you can obviously select zero.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> I have, yes.
> 
> But this is Walt, and this is a cajillion dollars. I'm sure he'll go to his grave knowing how to get back to the exact spot.


He should, since that's the exact spot he did the cook in the original S1E1 episode (watch it, and look at the rock formations)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Need episode 11 thread!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Which would be nice, but the episode was already running long...


The other option would have been to cut the memorization and GPS smashing scenes. Show Walt using the GPS to get the coordinates, and then cut straight to the lottery ticket with the same numbers. That way there would not be the contradictory messages of "Walt is taking great care not to leave any trace of the numbers behind" and "Walt left a trace of the numbers behind on the fridge".

If a future scene calls for the need to have Walt be able to recall those coordinates, him standing in front of the fridge staring at those numbers is enough justification for the fact that he had memorized them.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Need episode 11 thread!!!!!!!!!!!


Lazy-bones...


----------

